# 2015 South Florida Gathering (5th Annual)  November 13th-15th



## dougmays

Here we go again Ladies and Gentleman! The 5th annual South Florida Gathering. We always have a great time and anyone on the forum (from anywhere) is more then welcome to join in the fun! Last year we had a bunch of newcomers to the group as well as many returning members!

Let's make this year the best one yet! And to entice y'all...i'm gonna SMOKE A PIG! Also we are adding a Cocktail Competition compliments of @Tiki Guy's Idea!

What say ya @JckDanls 07@Rubbin Butts  @Tiki Guy@jarjarchef  @boykjo  @OrlandoSmoKing  @Rob63  @nimrod  @Ballplayerlc  
[h2]
Location[/h2]
*Highlands Hammock Park*
5931 Hammock Road
Sebring, Florida 33872
(863) 386-6094

We all book our sites in the same little area so that we have a whole section to ourselves (map to be posted soon). Book early if you'd like to be in our section. If you would rather camp separate that is also fine. Many nice primitive and RV spots with power and water!
[h2]Attendees[/h2]
Name# of GuestsSite NumberArrival DayNotesCompetition(s)Doug (@dougmays)  80Thur-Sunday    David (@Sota D)  138Thur-Sunday    Ron (@Rubbin Butts)  89,88Thur-Sunday    Keith (@JckDanls 07)  87Thur-Wed    Craig (@nimrod)  78      Jeramy (@jarjarchef)  134      Don (@OrlandoSmoKing)  75      @carol506377Thurs-Sat    @nepas1  Fri OR Sat    @FloridaSteve1  Fri-Sun    @EGA-Q    Sat    Van
@Van Holton    Sat    
[h2]Information[/h2]
The Official dates are November 13-15 but your welcome to come early or stay later. Many do!

Saturday is usually our "Main Day"..where we do most of the cooking, conversating, hangout, etc....we like to add some friendly competition in the mix as well. This year we'll behaving the following competitions: *Sauce* (to be served with the pig at dinner time), *Something Special* (Any side item, appetizer, or whatever else you like to make as a side or snack), *Dessert*, and *Cocktail* (get creative and show off your mixology skills). Not big on competing but want to make something anyway? Do it! :)

Please let me know which category and item you'd like to cook/compete with:

FOOD PLAN

Just a little organization to food being cooked this year as we have more people then we have in the past

*Thursday - approx 7-8 attendees*

*Dinner*

- Beer Can Chickens (Keith - 2, I can also donate another 2 from my freezer if we need more)

- BBQ Baked Beans (Carol)

*Friday*  (The jerky and cold smoking day?) - *approx 10-12 attendees*

*Breakfast*

- Bacon (Doug)

- Homefries (Doug)

*Lunch*  

- How about we bring fixins for fancy smoke sandwiches (smoked turkey sliced up? French Dip? Pastrami sammies? thoughts?)

*Dinner*

- Maple Bourbon Ham (Keith)

- Smoked Baked Bean (I can do this or if the award winning Don @OrlandoSmoKing  want to take the lead on it he can)

- Smoked/Grilled Chicken wings (rob and doug)

*Saturday*  (The Main day) - *approx 20+ attendees*

*Breakfast*

- Sausage, Eggs and pancakes (keith, I can also donate so more eggs since we have alot of people coming)

*Lunch *

- Pulled Pork (Don's Friends)

- Grilled Shrimp (David)

*Dinner*

- Whole Pig Pickin'

- Corn bread casserole

- @EGA-Q's side dish

*Sunday*

Breakfast


----------



## sota d

I'm in! As soon as I see the campsite map, I'll book. Thanks, been looking forward to this! Saw thread with pics from last year-looks like a blast! David.


----------



## dougmays

Sota D said:


> I'm in! As soon as I see the campsite map, I'll book. Thanks, been looking forward to this! Saw thread with pics from last year-looks like a blast! David.


Awesome David! Glad to have ya!


----------



## dougmays

By the way for any newcomers to this...as this thread grows i'l constantly be updated Attendee Info on the first post in this so you can always refer back to Page 1 for information instead of scrolling through 10 pages of posts :)


----------



## tiki guy

*NICE !       ( thanks for the heads  up ) as soon as the info is posted ...we WILL book  ............let me know when it posted 

Thanks Doug !    *


----------



## nimrod

Doug

 Count us in! We had a great time last year.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

well ok then....  Craig thanks for bumping this up so I could see it...  I'm already fired up for the N. Fl. Gathering coming up next month...  Would be great to see y'all come to that one as well....  PLENTY of free camping room there ...  

Sign us up for 3 (probably be more by the time it gets here)  ...   Excited already ...


----------



## rubbin butts

*Great Doug, I'm so looking forward to it after missing last year.*

*I already booked site 89 for my RV and site 88 for the gathering site.*

*Booked both from Thursday thru Sunday.*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Great Doug, I'm so looking forward to it after missing last year.*
> 
> *I already booked site 89 for my RV and site 88 for the gathering site.*
> 
> *Booked both from Thursday thru Sunday.*


Great! Thanks for booking the group site. I've booked 80 Right across from the community site. 

Here is a map of the campground and highlighted the sites that Ron, Keith and myself have booked. I'll have a tent on my site and will gladly share that space with another tent. 













Screen Shot 2015-03-12 at 10.32.55 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Mar 13, 2015
__ 1






Here is a direct link to the reservation site for anyone who needs it

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...roundDetails.do?contractCode=FL&parkId=281036


----------



## gary s

Sounds like fun, I know y'all will have a great time

Gary


----------



## dougmays

gary s said:


> Sounds like fun, I know y'all will have a great time
> 
> Gary


So you're going to make the trip this year @gary s?  :)


----------



## bigd3077

Sounds fun, but this is not South Florida! Almost 3 hours north and west of me!


----------



## dougmays

Haha your right @bigd3077  ....Another member and I started this gathering when i was in fort lauderdale and he was just north of WPB....i've moved back to gainesville and over the years we kept the name but moved slightly north. It's worth the trip though! It's 2.5hours south of me


----------



## bigd3077

dougmays said:


> Haha your right @bigd3077  ....Another member and I started this gathering when i was in fort lauderdale and he was just north of WPB....i've moved back to gainesville and over the years we kept the name but moved slightly north. It's worth the trip though! It's 2.5hours south of me


I see. Yes, it is central Florida. Still a ways away. Maybe it would be something different for me to do besides going to the Keys.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Site 87 from Thur. 12th until Wed. 18th ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Site 87 from Thur. 12th until Wed. 18th ...


Woohoo!

Man this is the fastest growing one yet! This might be the big one!


----------



## dougmays

Should we start a bet on how many times Don (@OrlandoSmoKing) has viewed this thread already and not responded? And when he'll actually pop out of the shadows and RSVP :)


----------



## nimrod

Ann & I have site 78. Right now we have reserved 11/12-15 that might change as we get closer.

 Looking forward to this event!

 Craig


----------



## boykjo

I'm off that 3 day weekend but its too early for me to make a commitment and a reservation. I wont know till june or july. At least the truck will be ready. Having the transmission and differential rebuilt next week for the trip to the NFLG

Joe


----------



## tiki guy

daily_picdump_1720_640_33.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Mar 13, 2015






*Mrs. Tiki Guy will book in the morning .......................................................    Very Excited ......... Hopefully the new RV arrives in time ....*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tiki Guy said:


> daily_picdump_1720_640_33.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tiki guy
> __ Mar 13, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mrs. Tiki Guy will book in the morning .......................................................    Very Excited ......... Hopefully the new RV arrives in time ....*



LMAOO....  that would be bad ass


----------



## tiki guy

*  I knew you would get a kick out a that  Keith  !      

                        Well  all booked !  Site 81   Me & Mrs. Tiki Guy    *


----------



## rubbin butts

boykjo said:


> I'm off that 3 day weekend but its too early for me to make a commitment and a reservation. I wont know till june or july. At least the truck will be ready. Having the transmission and differential rebuilt next week for the trip to the NFLG
> 
> Joe


Hope you can make it Joe.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Should we start a bet on how many times Don (@OrlandoSmoKing) has viewed this thread already and not responded? And when he'll actually pop out of the shadows and RSVP :)


----------



## dougmays

Welcome to the party Don! Lol


----------



## sota d

We're booked! My wife and I will be in site 138(we like having a forest view). Arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday. Have smoker-will travel! Looking forward to it. Will keep checking back for any new developments.  See ya, David.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sota D said:


> We're booked! My wife and I will be in site 138(we like having a forest view). Arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday. Have smoker-will travel! Looking forward to it. Will keep checking back for any new developments.  See ya, David.



Good deal David...  will be good to meet ya.... 



 If anybody wants to continue on from the gathering down to Homestead for the NASCAR race with us...  your more than welcome ...


----------



## bigd3077

So this is like a camp ground?


----------



## JckDanls 07

bigd3077 said:


> So this is like a camp ground?



Yes it is...  It's a state park ....  here's the link to it...  https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Highlands-Hammock ...   Seniors and others get 50% off....


----------



## bigd3077

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yes it is...  It's a state park ....  here's the link to it...  https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Highlands-Hammock ...   Seniors and others get 50% off....





I see.  I'm only 38, and I don't have a camper vehicle.


----------



## rubbin butts

bigd3077 said:


> I see. I'm only 38, and I don't have a camper vehicle.


Many will be using tents, some will stay in area motels.


----------



## dougmays

bigd3077 said:


> I see. I'm only 38, and I don't have a camper vehicle.


Here are some pictures of the setup with tents and campers













IMG_20131109_131855_218.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_140449_839.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_140453_317.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


----------



## tiki guy

*  We tent camped last year ....and going to do it again ...*


----------



## JckDanls 07

bigd3077 said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is...  It's a state park ....  here's the link to it...  https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Highlands-Hammock ...   Seniors and others get 50% off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  I'm only 38, and I don't have a camper vehicle.
Click to expand...


I didn't have a clue your age...  I was just mentioning that there are discounts available ... They have some very nice showers and bathrooms ...  as others said..  there are many that tent camp ...  but don't be like somebody i know and forget the air mattress ...


----------



## bigd3077

Looks like fun. Thumbs Up


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> I didn't have a clue your age... I was just mentioning that there are discounts available ... They have some very nice showers and bathrooms ... as others said.. there are many that tent camp ... but don't be like somebody i know and forget the air mattress ...


My back still hurts hahaha


----------



## carol506

We will be attending 12-15.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> We will be attending 12-15.


Great Carol506! Good to see so many new faces. Looks like you just joined the forum, if you want head over to the Roll Call section and introduce yourself. Alot of great people on this forum and you'll meet a bunch of them at the gathering :)

Where do you hail from?


----------



## tiki guy

*Finally got around to using the *Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker 6"   *I was lucky enough to get  from Doug & Craig ...

I know why they call it "A-MAZIN"      just a practice run  today smoking a loin tomorrow .........
​So I figured after a  check my thermometer getting new battery's ....  Prepping the  pork ( all rubbed and tucked away in the fridge.)

I burned off the newness on the tube ( as directed )  I could not resist a test run ,to see how long it would smoke and "IF" it produced more smoke than I have usually got with my MES 30 with chips.  

Filled it to 80%  , torched it  let it burn for 10 mins ( as directed ) blew it out and placed it in the bottom of the smoker.


6 hours !     SIX HOURS of effortless smoke ..... no adding chips   I'm a convert ....... 

NOW if I can get my own BUTT in gear and get back to smoking on a regular basis ....Now that the house is complete and the "Honey do list a lot shorter .........

Tomorrow Pork Loin  and a Q-VIEW        Thanks again boys and Tod Y'all make a great product ......
 *


----------



## nimrod

Tiki Guy

 What a great testimonial for the Amazing Smoke! I wish I could take some credit but it must have been Keith.

Congratulations on the house!

Looking forward to seeing you guys this Nov.

I was bummed to hear you weren't bringing the Jungle Yacht. That would have been the buzz of the campground!!!. 

 Craig


----------



## tiki guy

*   Thanks for the correction Craig ........KEITH   ( sorry Keith My bad )  

Yeah looking forward to seeing everyone again ,   Ya like that thing huh ...... I wish I could find one of thoes ) 

YES the A=MAZEN  is AMAZING for sure     *


----------



## tiki guy

*Doug &Keith ......      Follow up on yesterdays post about the A-MAZEM 

Pork Loin today ....... worked as expected can't wait to cut into it ( its wrapped and resting ) *












P3230006.JPG



__ tiki guy
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We may be able to make this one being we are in Ft Peirce for a long term stay. More than likely just going to drive the car.

Will let y'all know.


----------



## rubbin butts

nepas said:


> We may be able to make this one being we are in Ft Peirce for a long term stay. More than likely just going to drive the car.
> 
> Will let y'all know.


Would be great to have you attend, looking forward to it.


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> We may be able to make this one being we are in Ft Peirce for a long term stay. More than likely just going to drive the car.
> 
> Will let y'all know.


That would be great! Let us know! Gonna be the biggest and baddest yet :)


----------



## roadkill cafe

Missed last years. Sure hope I can make it this time. Start new job on Monday. One benefit is lots of paid time off so it's looking good. Doug, if I can make it I'd like to stake out on your site if possible and get a little space on your RF rig like a couple years ago??


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Missed last years. Sure hope I can make it this time. Start new job on Monday. One benefit is lots of paid time off so it's looking good. Doug, if I can make it I'd like to stake out on your site if possible and get a little space on your RF rig like a couple years ago??


Sure sounds good! Looking forward to seeing ya again Steve!


----------



## nimrod

DW found a new Tropical drink so we may be in the running for the cocktail event.

 Looking forward to Nov.

 Craig


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Missed last years. Sure hope I can make it this time. Start new job on Monday. One benefit is lots of paid time off so it's looking good. Doug, if I can make it I'd like to stake out on your site if possible and get a little space on your RF rig like a couple years ago??


Sure sounds good! Looking forward to seeing ya again Steve!


nimrod said:


> DW found a new Tropical drink so we may be in the running for the cocktail event.
> 
> Looking forward to Nov.
> 
> Craig


i've got a few ideas rolling in my head :)


----------



## rubbin butts

*I'll volunteer to be a judge for the cocktail event!!!*


----------



## orlandosmoking

Rubbin Butts said:


> *I'll volunteer to be a judge for the cocktail event!!!*


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK... So I just attended the N FL. Gathering....  We had some great fellowship, food, and drink ...  It was good to see old friends and make some new ones...  Now I can't wait until S. FL. to see old friends and hopefully make some new ones....  The thing I like about S. FL. is....   It's in Nov. and that means that the hot ass summer is over ..   :biggrin:


----------



## sota d

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK... So I just attended the N FL. Gathering....  We had some great fellowship, food, and drink ...  It was good to see old friends and make some new ones...  Now I can't wait until S. FL. to see old friends and hopefully make some new ones....  The thing I like about S. FL. is....   It's in Nov. and that means that the hot ass summer is over ..   :biggrin:


Amen to beautiful November weather!  Should be a lot of fun!  Really looking forward to meeting you guys. See you there,  David.


----------



## dougmays

I did a "test" pig cook a few weekends ago in my smoker to gauge the max size i can fit in there....went very well! We ate like kings!  Can't wait to cook a pig this year for the event!!


----------



## dougmays

If anyone happens to stumble upon a Florida user on the forum, let them know about this event! Let's make it the biggest yet. 

So onto the cocktail competition...i'm definitly gonna do something "smoked"...i've got a few ideas :)


----------



## nimrod

Really looking forward to the fall gathering! I have spread the word amongst the folks that know. Hope to get a few fired up if even just for a day.

Hmmm, Smoked cocktails...


----------



## dougmays

Awesome craig!


----------



## tiki guy

Doug 
Smoke some water and make ice ( I told ya I did that a while ago and freaked people out) as it melts they get the smokey smell & flavor.
I think we are sticking with some "old school" 1940's  Trader Vic's recipes ......

Working on possibly   getting a little camper trailer  ( been looking a while )  and may have found one.

BUT we are very "Stoked" and looking forward to seeing everyone and having a blast again


----------



## dougmays

I was thinking about doing a Smoke Cherry Bourbon Lemonaide...a recipe i'm pretty sure i got on here awhile back. Same theory with a subtle smoked flavor in the cherries accompanied by triple sec, bourbon and lemonade.

but now i might have to change it up since i revealed :)


----------



## jarjarchef

We are in site 134 from Thursday through Monday. I'll update more later when I have time to read everything on the thread. Should be bringing my Dad for the entire time and wife for a couple days.


----------



## jarjarchef

So I am late to the party, but I am going to drop the 500# gorilla from last year in the middle of the room. The past couple years we have focused a lot of time on sausage making. At the start we are all pumped up and ready to go, but then we start to run out of gas and it turns into a chore.  I am all for making sausage, but a limited amount and only on thursday and friday. If we have enough intrest maybe a demo on Saturday.  I would also say we limit the amount we do on Thursday and Friday, we ended up with a lot of meat. Kieth kicked butt last year, but it would have been nice to see him relax more....... that is where I stand on the matter......

I liked how we did last year with only comp was for dinner. Gave us more time to socialize during the day. Only suggestion I would say on the dinner is we each make 2 racks of ribs, we seemed to be very close with what we had.

My plans at the moment are to arrive with my Dad on Thursday and leave on Monday. My better half should be down on Saturday, depends on how her studies are going, she started online classes and they are intense. The people who we borrow the camper from are selling it, not sure if we are going to buy it or if they will have it, so we will rent one for the weekend. So after I paid for the weekend and went to put for time off, it was placed on our time off request form that Sunday and Monday are blocked, talked with big boss he says we should be able to work something out, but will keep posted. One of our partners is preparing for an event on Wednesday for 17,000 people. Soooooo we shall see.....


----------



## jarjarchef

Forgot to add.....

Looks like I need to get my mixed drink on...... any rules to this?????


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Looks like we will be here, Just a day trip for us. If my wife works i will still make it.


----------



## rubbin butts

nepas said:


> Looks like we will be here, Just a day trip for us. If my wife works i will still make it.


Sounds good, will be glad to meet ya.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well ok then... My lap top has been in the shop for the last five weeks...  finally got it back today... 

I think we talked about downsizing sausage making last year...  maybe just making what we're gonna eat for the weekend... maybe skipping it all together that way moneys and time spent on pork butts can be put towards other things to cook....   just a few thoughts ... 

Also if we do make sausage we will have to be on ou best games as one of the sausage kings says he'll be there..  Rick (NEPAS) it will be great to see ya again... Imagine if Joe (Boykjo) were to show up....


----------



## dougmays

Howdy all! Somehow i haven't been getting notifications on this post which i normally do so i'm behind. 

Yea after last year, while packing up, we kind of debriefed and decided to drop the sausage thing because as you said its very cumbersome and turns the gathering into more of a work camp. Since we do have the great, cold, weather we can do some jerky and cheese if we want because its 10X less work.

More time for bean bag toss, relaxing, cooking, etc.....


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug, you still planning on doing a whole hog? If so, I will contribute to the cost, just let me know.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug, you still planning on doing a whole hog? If so, I will contribute to the cost, just let me know.


Just saw this message..for some reason i'm not getting email notifications anymore for this thread anymore...

There is a guy around here how farm raised piggies for $100 for a 80-100lbers...pretty good deal so i was just gonna take care of it but I appreciate the offer :) If that ends up not working out i'll let you know! :)


----------



## tiki guy

Hey Doug , 

We would be happy to kick in to !  ( just let us know if its gonna happen )


----------



## sota d

Same here!


----------



## dougmays

Thanks guys! I'll keep ya posted on the piggy!


----------



## jarjarchef

I will be happy to kick in as well. If you decide to go through with the pig, I can bring a pistol grip injector and if desired I can bring the hatchet we split the spine with for The Caja China.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I will be happy to kick in as well. If you decide to go through with the pig, I can bring a pistol grip injector and if desired I can bring the hatchet we split the spine with for The Caja China.


Injector would be cool probably quicker then my SS Bayou Classic. I'm aiming to put it on my smoker and usually break the ribs by pushing down on the spine to make it more pliable. When i go check out this guys farm i'm gonna size up the pig since i've never done a 80+ before.


----------



## jarjarchef

The way I have laid out the hogs is to use a hammer and hatchet. Basically you put the cutting edge of the hatchet along the spine, then strike the back with the hammer. You split it all the way down. Many ways to skin a cat. I think we will figure out a way to get it done....


----------



## orlandosmoking

OMG. All the sites in "our area" are booked up already. WTF!?!?


----------



## jarjarchef

That sucks.

I am just going to throw is out there. I think they were keeping it a secret from you and me since we won the cooking comps last year........ just sayin... :pot:


----------



## rubbin butts

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> OMG. All the sites in "our area" are booked up already. WTF!?!?


Don,

You can use the end of the gathering site. The sky dome will be there but there is plenty of room on the site for you to use.


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> OMG. All the sites in "our area" are booked up already. WTF!?!?





jarjarchef said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I am just going to throw is out there. I think they were keeping it a secret from you and me since we won the cooking comps last year........ just sayin...


Last ones to the table get cold beef ;) haha!

Don.. if you guys want you can put your tent on my spot or like Ron said on the gathering site. Right now its just Mine and Steve's tents on my spot. I'm sure we can fit a 3rd.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> OMG. All the sites in "our area" are booked up already. WTF!?!?



There'll be plenty of room....


----------



## floridasteve

I think my friend Tony and I may come.  Going to check on re tint an RV or pop-up ( depending on if the wives want to come).


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...   that would be awesome... y'all will really enjoy yourselves ...  before renting I would suggest checking on site availability...  I'll go have a look and see what's available and how close to the group ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Checked the reservations for that weekend and sites 75, and 76 are still available for that weekend..  they are right there close to where we are ...  Don't know how long they will stay available tho ...  Hope y'all decide to join us ...


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> I think my friend Tony and I may come. Going to check on re tint an RV or pop-up ( depending on if the wives want to come).


Glad to have ya Steve!


----------



## ega-q

This will be my first time, as I just moved to the area, I may come down for a day more if my health will allow. This sure sounds like it will be a fun time.


----------



## dougmays

EGA-Q said:


> This will be my first time, as I just moved to the area, I may come down for a day more if my health will allow. This sure sounds like it will be a fun time.


That'd be awesome, even if just for the day! We've had people in the past only come on saturday. Looking forward to meeting you. Good group of guys and gals and we always have fun time!


----------



## dougmays

Howdy all! I forgot to add some to the attendee list...should be all updated now! Sorry about that!

Looking forward to seeing the new and old faces!! Shaping up to be our biggest yet!


----------



## jarjarchef

It looks like my dad and I will be there on Thursday. My wife may show on Saturday with maybe one of my daughters and my mom. So we may have a packed pop-up if they all show and the 2 little furry ones come.

Is the plan to donthe same as last year on Saturday and just hang out during the day and have family meal for dinner........


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> It looks like my dad and I will be there on Thursday. My wife may show on Saturday with maybe one of my daughters and my mom. So we may have a packed pop-up if they all show and the 2 little furry ones come.
> 
> Is the plan to donthe same as last year on Saturday and just hang out during the day and have family meal for dinner........


That's a good question about saturday i was going to see what everyone's thoughts were since i'm gonna be cooking a pig i figured that would be a dinner and we can all pitch into make sides and other foods for a big family dinner.

We could do the Chicken and Rib comps (or just one of those) for Lunch time. And instead of the painstaking process of getting the general public to judge, just do a blind judging between a group of attendees. Those are my thoughts....what are everyone else's


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug, I'm ok with whatever everyone else wants to do. Just looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug, I'm ok with whatever everyone else wants to do. Just looking forward to a good weekend.


Agreed! Personally, I'd rather not include the public in judging because its usually a headache and delays the time we as attendees get to eat as well as makes the night somewhat longer. I'd rather just do a friendly blind judging by randomly selected attendees.


----------



## rubbin butts

Agreed


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for what ever the group wants. I do agree on the non group judging. I almost lost my mind when they all wanted seconds of all the ribs.....


----------



## tiki guy

What ever the gang wants , but I agree the judging with other campers took a while , and yeah seconds on all thoes ribs ....."REALLY ?"

When we get closer a list of sides , or munchies along with a closer head count would be a great idea.

WE are just looking forward to seeing everyone ,and the new faces and a great week end with good food good friends


----------



## JckDanls 07

I agree..  lets bench all the competitions this year (since Jeramy wins em all anyways) and just chill out...  we can talk about revisiting them next year ...


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> I agree..  lets bench all the competitions this year (since Jeramy wins em all anyways) and just chill out...  we can talk about revisiting them next year ...



Ron won the side dish a couple years ago and Don barely got me last year on side dish......... 
I'll be more than happy to hold a class on how to make my money making ribs (yes won some cash last September with them) :biggrin:
Tell ya what..... if my BBQ buddy Cassie shows up, I'll let her cook the ribs if we do a competition......... :pot:

But in all seriousness........ the comps are fun and we all seem to get into the fun banter that goes with it, but that is only a small part of what we do...... maybe only a suggestion if we still  want to do a comp thing but keep it relaxed.  Since it looks like we are having a whole pig. What about a sauce competition?  We all make at least a quart of sauce and serve it with Dougs whole pig....... just a thought........ I think the side comp is an easy one and we still do it..... I agree on maybe somewhat of a list on what is being done, so we get a good verity of items and not 4 versions of wicked BBQ Beans..........Personally I would also do a dessert competition, so we can get some sweet stuff there too and they deserve their own place to shine........ if we do any or all of these, I suggest we do a blind ballet judging where we all vote. Yes a chance of ballet stuffing, but really who cares and it is all for fun........ maybe a way to prevent the stuffing is one ballet is given to each participant and if any others want to vote we do a $$$ for the aditional ticket and then donate the money to the Campgrounds. ....... ok I will stop, just had a bunch run through my head.....


Sorry for the randomness. ...squirrel. ..


----------



## rubbin butts

*I'm with Keith, scrap the comps, relax and enjoy.*


----------



## pineywoods

..................................


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I am game for what ever the group wants. I do agree on the non group judging. I almost lost my mind when they all wanted seconds of all the ribs.....


Yea the 2nd round of ribs made me want to tell them just to leave haha! 

I'm up for scrapping the comps as well and instead that gives us all time to just casually cook up various foods all day. I remember the 1st year SmokingAl just get constantly cranking food out of his smoker all day! It was an all day buffet! 

The sauce comp for the pig could be cool and could be made ahead of time or at the event. I'd be up for that. For deserts and side dishes...maybe we all sign up what we plan to make and bring. If we want to add voting to that i could goto the dollar store and pick up a big bag of fake coins or something and just put cups infront of each item.

I just wanna let yall know i've been practicing Bean Bag Tossing so you better watch out!

Oh and the cocktail competition.....i'm still game for that as well ;) I've been brainstorming :)


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I am just going to throw is out there. I think they were keeping it a secret from you and me since we won the cooking comps last year........ just sayin...


You may be on to something there.


Rubbin Butts said:


> Don,
> 
> You can use the end of the gathering site. The sky dome will be there but there is plenty of room on the site for you to use.


Perfect! Thank you sir. At the end of last years gathering we talked about me renting that site and putting tents on one end. It seemed we had a bunch of wasted space but we didn't have your sky dome. I think we had just 2 or 3 small pop ups. 


dougmays said:


> Last ones to the table get cold beef ;) haha!
> 
> Don.. if you guys want you can put your tent on my spot or like Ron said on the gathering site. Right now its just Mine and Steve's tents on my spot. I'm sure we can fit a 3rd.


Cold beer for me please.

"Officially" you can only put two tents per site. Wouldn't want to gamble that they may enforce it. We already have two going on the same site I had last year so for now I will plan on putting my tent on the far end of the gathering site.


JckDanls 07 said:


> There'll be plenty of room....


Yes sir. Just didn't want to have to "walk" to far at the end of the day.


----------



## orlandosmoking

> Thought I'd use your quote to put in my opinion on the competitions discussion





jarjarchef said:


> Ron won the side dish a couple years ago and Don barely got me last year on side dish.........  But I got ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be more than happy to hold a class on how to make my money making ribs (yes won some cash last September with them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already planned to not enter so I could "assist" your winning entry and steal all of your secrets. Then I will have a year to try to improve and finially dethrone you in 2016.
> Tell ya what..... if my BBQ buddy Cassie shows up, I'll let her cook the ribs if we do a competition.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness........ the comps are fun and we all seem to get into the fun banter that goes with it,  an essential part of this gathering in my opinion but that is only a small part of what we do...... maybe only a suggestion if we still want to do a comp thing but keep it relaxed. Since it looks like we are having a whole pig. What about a sauce competition? Or an abt/appetizer comp., or?? We all make at least a quart of sauce and serve it with Dougs whole pig....... just a thought........ I think the side comp is an easy one and we still do it..... One of my guests planned to enter the side dish comp this year I agree on maybe somewhat of a list on what is being done, so we get a good verity of items and not 4 versions of wicked BBQ Beans..........  You should know how this feels. Everyone trying (and failing) to beat the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would also do a dessert competition, another one of my guests coming with this year was hoping for a dessert competition  so we can get some sweet stuff there too and they deserve their own place to shine........ if we do any or all of these, I suggest we do a blind ballet judging where we all vote. Yes a chance of ballet stuffing, but really who cares and it is all for fun........ maybe a way to prevent the stuffing is one ballet is given to each participant and if any others want to vote we do a $$$ for the aditional ticket and then donate the money to the Campgrounds. ....... ok I will stop, just had a bunch run through my head.....  mixed opinion on how to conduct voting, part of me likes the random camper judges but last year was tooooooo much so I'm open to change I guess. In the end, I hope we keep some sort of competition and would like to see more than the original core group participate although the newbees have been quiet on the comp discussion. We already shelved the sausage and jerky making. Shelve this too we'll have nothing to do but drink and eat and drink some more. hmmmmmm.  maybe onto something there.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the randomness. ...squirrel. ..


----------



## dougmays

Last year public voting was a nightmare and the year before was a bit of a hassle also. The first 2 years when we have the park staff voting aided in the ease of voting, but once they stopped and we had to get random people thats where it became a hassle.

I dont think the blind judging is going to be hard at all..since we have many more people coming this year the "drop a coin in a cup" technique would be easy and its unlikley the voting would be skewed. Sure if a person's husband, wife, kid, or brother makes something they are prone to vote for them...but there are many others around to balance this out. And its all for fun (and swag) anyway which lightens the voting process.

I think the sauce, side item, desert, cocktail competitions are much less time consuming then Chicken and Ribs so i think those could still work if we have a good majority of people that want to make them. In the past i think we lost alot of leisure/banter time when the Saturday routine went like this....breakfast around 8/9ish > clean up > get ready for ribs and chicken > get chicken in smoker > hangout for a big but still prepare ribs for cooking > ribs in smoker > chicken out > chicken judging (lasts atleast an hour) > lunch ....and ect for ribs, dinner and judging. 

So taking away the meat comps that take much longer will alleviate those strict time constraints. In my opinion.

Whatever we end up doing i know we are all gonna have some fun! Games, all day food, Pig Pickin' for dinner with awesome sides and deserts! I cant wait!!


----------



## orlandosmoking

Wait a minute here Mr. Mays. This is a smoking meat forum. How can we not have a meat comp? Maybe chicken comp for lunch? Cooks fast and we do need something to eat for lunch. Side dish and dessert comp at dinner time?


----------



## jarjarchef

I agree with things feeling rushed and not much time to socialize with everything that was done in the past on Saturday. 

The only reason I would say to do any comps is just for fun. If we are doing a whole pig, I say no rib comp, do the sauce one instead. We are going to need sauce and they can be made ahead of time. I can swing by Sonny's on my way to get mine.....

Sides comp, we are going to need sides, so why not.......

Dessert same reasoning.......

I am not a fan of bringing outside judging again. It was way too long and dramatic.  Weather it be a coin in a cup or a ballet with a number, I really dont care because either way can be done after we all eat our HOT food while it is fresh. Not feed some people not with our group first and they get first pickings.......... anyone is welcome, but last year was horrible with that group of judges....... I mentioned the buying extra tickets only as a way to give back to the Campgrounds.  They have always been very nice to us and never gave us an issue with all of our smokers going.

I would still be game for some sausage making, but only on Thursday or Friday.  Saturday needs to be more relaxed.....

Now for the cocktail comp........ that is a must.......I can hear the blenders now


----------



## dougmays

I agree the sauce comp could be perfect for the pig eating later on! Also agree on the Sides and Desert. 

I knew your Ribs had a very distinct Sonny's taste last year ;)

And yes, no outside judging...ballots or chips. I like the idea of giving back to the camp ground. Every year i've told the Ranger at the gate that if they wanted to come by for some food that they are more then welcome but staff seems to never take us up on it.

i'll update the first page for food/comp sign up for saturday


----------



## rubbin butts

*Uh-Oh Jeramy, your secret is out.*

*Doug, it might be a good gesture this year to take a plate to the rangers working on Sat. Bet they would not turn it away.*

*We will be gone the entire month of August, taking the motorhome and touring the entire south Shore of Lake Superior in Michigan's U.P. But when we return, we will be getting ready for our annual Ribfest that we put on for the local car clubs here at the house. We will be hosting that on the last Saturday of September if your are interested in attending. We will end up with about 50 old cars and street rods at the event. I'll be cooking 5 cases of ribs and another monster brisket.*

*Van if you see this, you are also invited, along with any of the South Fla. Gathering crew. No need to bring anything but your appetite. If interested let me or Doug know for directions to the event.*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Uh-Oh Jeramy, your secret is out.*
> 
> *Doug, it might be a good gesture this year to take a plate to the rangers working on Sat. Bet they would not turn it away.*
> 
> *We will be gone the entire month of August, taking the motorhome and touring the entire south Shore of Lake Superior in Michigan's U.P. But when we return, we will be getting ready for our annual Ribfest that we put on for the local car clubs here at the house. We will be hosting that on the last Saturday of September if your are interested in attending. We will end up with about 50 old cars and street rods at the event. I'll be cooking 5 cases of ribs and another monster brisket.*
> 
> *Van if you see this, you are also invited, along with any of the South Fla. Gathering crew. No need to bring anything but your appetite. If interested let me or Doug know for directions to the event.*


Great idea on bringing food to the Rangers working! 

Sounds like a great road trip, i'm jealous! If i get my studebaker fixed up by them maybe i'll drive it up to your event! Started it up last night after months of sitting (my fault) and gas was spewing out of the carburetor...thinking the gasket is bad?


----------



## floridasteve

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Uh-Oh Jeramy, your secret is out.*
> 
> *Doug, it might be a good gesture this year to take a plate to the rangers working on Sat. Bet they would not turn it away.*
> *We will be gone the entire month of August, taking the motorhome and touring the entire south Shore of Lake Superior in Michigan's U.P. But when we return, we will be getting ready for our annual Ribfest that we put on for the local car clubs here at the house. We will be hosting that on the last Saturday of September if your are interested in attending. We will end up with about 50 old cars and street rods at the event. I'll be cooking 5 cases of ribs and another monster brisket.*
> *Van if you see this, you are also invited, along with any of the South Fla. Gathering crew. No need to bring anything but your appetite. If interested let me or Doug know for directions to the event.*



I might be interested in making the trip.  I have 7 classics, and at least 2 would be a nice drive from Bradenton to Lake City.  Would probably bring the '57 T- bird weather permitting.


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Great idea on bringing food to the Rangers working!
> 
> Sounds like a great road trip, i'm jealous! If i get my studebaker fixed up by them maybe i'll drive it up to your event! Started it up last night after months of sitting (my fault) and gas was spewing out of the carburetor...thinking the gasket is bad?



More than likely your carboration float is stuck. Try starting it again and then tap the sides of the carb with a good size wrench.  I'd that doesn't free it up, you'll have to take the top off the carb and clean the needle and seat with a q-tip and some lacquer thinner.


----------



## rubbin butts

FloridaSteve said:


> I might be interested in making the trip.  I have 7 classics, and at least 2 would be a nice drive from Bradenton to Lake City.  Would probably bring the '57 T- bird weather permitting.


Steve, 
Your more than welcome to attend. We always have a good time.


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> More than likely your carboration float is stuck. Try starting it again and then tap the sides of the carb with a good size wrench. I'd that doesn't free it up, you'll have to take the top off the carb and clean the needle and seat with a q-tip and some lacquer thinner.


Thanks Steve! I'll give that a try tonight! Hopefully i dont have to take the carb apart...that scares the crap out of me haha


----------



## nimrod

There's more than one way to clean out an ole carburetor. I'm looking forward to the cocktail competition! Just read a article on Hemingway's favorite beverage. Also got some fresh cut mangos in the freezer. Don't want to give too many ides way before the gathering starts...

 Craig & Ann


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> There's more than one way to clean out an ole carburetor. I'm looking forward to the cocktail competition! Just read a article on Hemingway's favorite beverage. Also got some fresh cut mangos in the freezer. Don't want to give too many ides way before the gathering starts...
> 
> Craig & Ann


I like it! I'm gathering ideas as well :)


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Guys, hope you Gathering goes as well as the UK Group went!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## nimrod

Smokin Monkey,

 Looks like you had a great turn out and did it up right with the big banner!  So what did you all cook up?

Good to see smoking meats is a global event.

 Craig


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Craig, it certainly gathering momentum in the UK!












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015






We had Brisket, Pulled Pork, Fatties, Hot Links, Pork Loin, Beef Ribs, Pork Ribs, Cedar Plank Salmon, Stuffed Peppers, four types of Beans, Slaw to much to mention, we were inviting other campers to help us eat the food!

Steve


----------



## nimrod

Steve,

 That looks like a smoking good feast! My buddy used to live there but his stories of Blood pudding & beef & kidney pie are a far cry from what you guys are making.

Good food, good friends & camping, it doesn't get any better than that. Well maybe a pint or two...

Curious, So what type of camping do you do? Caravanning or tents?

Craig


----------



## smokin monkey

That's mine in the Back Ground, not as big as your RV'S!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## nimrod

Really Nice, what chassis is that on?

We have a 22' Jayco Featherweight trailer. About the same size as your camper. Some folks here have some mega size RVs but ours is more manageable size for towing with the Trailblazer.

I'm really impressed with some of the trailers over there, ultra-lite fro the size & low slung to the road. They look like they are easy to tow.

Craig


----------



## smokin monkey

It's on a Fiat Chassis a 3.0 litre not big in comparison with the USA. It's 27 foot long.


----------



## nimrod

Looks like a nice one! Is it a diesel?


----------



## dougmays

Looks like a great time Smokin Monkey! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## smokin monkey

Thanks dougmays, we are trying hard to get BBQ as popular as it is in the USA.


----------



## dougmays

Can November get here already?!?!!?!


----------



## JckDanls 07

was just thinking yesterday..  only 2 months away..


----------



## jarjarchef

Yea can not wait. 

However did run into a snag. The camper we borrow, was sold last week. We had no clue they were selling it. So looking into options......


----------



## dougmays

Alot of Popups for decent prices on Craigslist up here.


----------



## tiki guy

Well glad I'm not the only one counting the days ! 
That was a great time last year , we are really looking forward to this year , we won't be as rushed    We had just moved into a house we are re doing and grabbed a small tent at Wally World and roughed it .     This year we will be a bit more comfortable picked up a little runaway camper ( its a bed on wheels with A/C ) and some other much needed camping comforts .













P6110003.JPG



__ tiki guy
__ Sep 2, 2015


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Well glad I'm not the only one counting the days !
> That was a great time last year , we are really looking forward to this year , we won't be as rushed    We had just moved into a house we are re doing and grabbed a small tent at Wally World and roughed it .     This year we will be a bit more comfortable picked up a little runaway camper ( its a bed on wheels with A/C ) and some other much needed camping comforts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P6110003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tiki guy
> __ Sep 2, 2015


Ah man! that looks awesome! i'm gonna need to buy a camper one day


----------



## rubbin butts

*Just got back from our 3 week RV trip to Michigan's U.P., which turned out to be 4 weeks. Will have the BBQ for the car clubs here on the 26th, then a weeks RV stay at the beach at Fernandina Beach in October. Then will be ready for the gathering, really looking forward to it after missing last year.*

*Doug, get you one of those little campers and I'll put a hitch on the back of your smoker trailer.*


----------



## dougmays

HAHA! That'd be one hell of a spectacle driving down the highway


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'f i'm not mistaking... I think a train rig like that is illegal in Fl.


----------



## tiki guy

They make a version of it that fits in a pick up bed with a door on the back instead of the side.
Hey I know its small but it beats a tent 













P6110005.JPG



__ tiki guy
__ Sep 3, 2015






 ( at our age ) and the A/C chills it down so nice I sleep like a baby ....sometimes a cold baby I bring a blanket 

We used it a bunch a times and I have to say  we love it


----------



## JckDanls 07

that's all that matters ... is that you like it...


----------



## jarjarchef

Yea we shall see what opens up for us.  Time will tell. 

The problem was we had no clue it was on the market and what they were asking. Really neither did they. Their daughter listed it, they got a call and then it was sold....... They bought another rig, but it is newer and a little hesitant on asking to use it. Maybe they will offer, I am catering a wedding for them even thoe I told them no a few times already.......


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Yea we shall see what opens up for us.  Time will tell.
> 
> The problem was we had no clue it was on the market and what they were asking. Really neither did they. Their daughter listed it, they got a call and then it was sold....... They bought another rig, but it is newer and a little hesitant on asking to use it. Maybe they will offer, I am catering a wedding for them even thoe I told them no a few times already.......



LOL..  so I guess no means "yes" ??


----------



## dougmays

Dangit guys! Now you got me googling!













camp_1.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Sep 4, 2015


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug, would not want to roll out of bed with that one.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug, would not want to roll out of bed with that one.


HAHA nope! But it looks cool and i like that you can still use the truck bed for junk


----------



## jarjarchef

Yea we shall see what 





JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL..  so I guess no means "yes" ??



Unfortunately you are correct.....

I will be there no matter what...... my wife or dad, that only time will tell.....


----------



## nimrod

Tiki Guy,

 That is a cool camper. 

Jeremy, too bad about the pop-up.

We sure are looking forward to November. 

Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

WOWWW..  just went back to page 1 and looked at all that said they are going to attend..  ether camping or just a day trip...  Just looking at the list I would say this will be the biggest yet ...   

So with me being a cocktail judge..  All I ask is to not bring them to me all at once...  If so, I don't believe I will be able to give a judgment until the following day after I come back to my senses (hung over no doubt).. :biggrin:


----------



## floridasteve

Keith, if you get overwhelmed, just let me know and I'll have your back! LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I just went and looked at the reservation site.. It seems site 75 is still available...  and it's fairly close to the gathering site (88)...  If anybody is interested in attending and needs a camp site...  I wouldn't think it will last long.... 

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...ndDetails.do?contractCode=FL&parkId=281036#sr


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWW.. just went back to page 1 and looked at all that said they are going to attend.. ether camping or just a day trip... Just looking at the list I would say this will be the biggest yet ...
> 
> So with me being a cocktail judge.. All I ask is to not bring them to me all at once... If so, I don't believe I will be able to give a judgment until the following day after I come back to my senses (hung over no doubt)..





FloridaSteve said:


> Keith, if you get overwhelmed, just let me know and I'll have your back! LOL


 LOL!! I cannot wait! And if yall need back up i'll be there for you as well to carry that burden :)


----------



## dougmays

Just to fill in some gaps on the attendee list...

@FloridaSteve  Are you coming just for the day on Saturday? Or camping and staying for a few days?

@nimrod  Did you and your wife book a site?


----------



## floridasteve

Not sure yet, Doug.  If I can find a camper to rent at a reasonable price, I'll be there for the hole thing.  If not, I'll just drive oner for a day or two.  It's not that far -- would be a nice cruise in the Corvair with the top down ;-)


----------



## nimrod

Doug,

We booked site 78 back in March. We reserved Nov 12-15 but Ann just started a new job so that might change as we get closer.

 Looking forward to this event!

 Craig


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> Doug,
> 
> We booked site 78 back in March. We reserved Nov 12-15 but Ann just started a new job so that might change as we get closer.
> 
> Looking forward to this event!
> 
> Craig


Ah! Sorry about that must have missed that post. Just updated Page 1


----------



## nimrod

No problem here. Glad to see this is going to be THE event this fall.


----------



## dougmays

Just a random thought...if anyone plays guitar or any other instrument, I think there is nothing better then picking by a fire with friends and cold beverages! I wish i could play. I own a guitar with the intentions of learning but after taking a few classes i do not think i was born with Rhythm


----------



## orlandosmoking

Site 75 is officially history....


----------



## jarjarchef

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Site 75 is officially history....


Did you get it?


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Did you get it?



No sir.  As it stands now I'm tenting at the end of the gathering site.  Some good friends of mine from Tampa decided to join the party.  They are not members here.


----------



## JckDanls 07

With all the sites we have..  should be plenty of room for tents...


----------



## JckDanls 07

If anybody is interested..  there are still sites available at the campground... they just aren't right there in the immediate area...  sites 125 and 128 are open and not to far from us...


----------



## orlandosmoking

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> No sir. As it stands now I'm tenting at the end of the gathering site. Some good friends of mine from Tampa decided to join the party. They are not members here.





JckDanls 07 said:


> With all the sites we have.. should be plenty of room for tents...


They booked site 75. I/we also have site 86 booked with 2 tents. It's gonna be really big this year!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Don...  yup... gonna be big this year...  wouldn't hurt to get more members to join in,,,


----------



## van holton

I'm with Florida Steve we'll have your back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougmays

This is great!

Don how many guests do you have coming? I'll update the Attendee list so we can have a count. Might need 2 sets of corn hole boards this year, maybe 3? :)

I know the NF Gathering does a low country boil, would anyone be interested in this for Saturday lunch? 

With a larger number of people coming and more mouths to feed we might want to organize a little more then we have in the past and maybe list meals/foods/snacks that we are all going to bring, what do yall think?


----------



## jarjarchef

I have a corn hole set. Ill bring it.

Food and planning.... just tell me what you want and I'll do what I can..... I am not sure about cooking for a large number of people, you may have to walk me through it....


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I have a corn hole set. Ill bring it.
> 
> Food and planning.... just tell me what you want and I'll do what I can..... I am not sure about cooking for a large number of people, you may have to walk me through it....


LOL....i'll draw a diagram on paper for ya ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm bringing corn hole and washers...  I also have Bocce ball and horseshoes...  still haven't decided yet on what I'm cooking...


----------



## jarjarchef

Cook????? Oh man I just realized....... I may have to up my order of ribs from Sonny's. .....

I am still trying to figure out the camper thing........ I may offer to pqy the FIL to tow his down and back....cheaper than renting or buying one...... worst case, ill tent it by my self, because the others will bail....


----------



## JckDanls 07

make sure you go to the Sonny's that's right there where you turn to get to the campground..  i want my ribs still warm.. thank you ...


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Cook????? Oh man I just realized....... I may have to up my order of ribs from Sonny's. .....
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the camper thing........ I may offer to pqy the FIL to tow his down and back....cheaper than renting or buying one...... worst case, ill tent it by my self, because the others will bail....





JckDanls 07 said:


> make sure you go to the Sonny's that's right there where you turn to get to the campground.. i want my ribs still warm.. thank you ...


Maybe sure you make that Chocolate Apple BBQ Sauce again the kids love so much


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok boys and girls..  getting down to crunch time (almost)...  Was thinking about doing the Maple Bourban ham..  but if were gonna do a whole hog I might back off on that...  what's y'all's thoughts ??  Thinking about doing a couple of beer can chickens Thursday night ?   have some other thoughts as well..  waiting to hear from others...


----------



## rubbin butts

I'm thinking about doing a brisket on Friday, but that's about all I've planned so far.

Probably play it by chance the rest of the weekend.


----------



## jarjarchef

I have not put much thought to what to cook. I am sure I can figure out how to call Sonny's for delivery........

I will wing it unless there is something someone wants me to make...... I am still trying to think of a suce for a pulled pork ravioli.......
I can make potato gnocchi one of the lighter nights.....
The smoked beef stroganoff was really good....... maybe that...... still really not sure.....

I did find someone who has a tent I can borrow, just need an air mattress.  Looks like Amazon shopping in my future....... Talked with my dad, he is now possibly backing out, they donhave a lot of other stuff going on. Due to tent and school, wife may just drive down for Saturday.....


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I have not put much thought to what to cook. I am sure I can figure out how to call Sonny's for delivery........
> 
> I will wing it unless there is something someone wants me to make...... I am still trying to think of a suce for a pulled pork ravioli.......
> I can make potato gnocchi one of the lighter nights.....
> The smoked beef stroganoff was really good....... maybe that...... still really not sure.....
> 
> I did find someone who has a tent I can borrow, just need an air mattress. Looks like Amazon shopping in my future....... Talked with my dad, he is now possibly backing out, they donhave a lot of other stuff going on. Due to tent and school, wife may just drive down for Saturday.....


I might have a spare air mattress, i can check tonight

As for meals...

- Beer Can Chickens on Thursday sounds good. I have a couple in my freezer i could donate as well.

- For the whole pig, i was gonna put that on Saturday AM and make it be dinner, along with sides that people are making

- The ham could be the Friday Welcoming Dinner/snack as people who are coming in that night arrive as we've done in the past? We could also just do something different for Friday night


----------



## floridasteve

Looks like it'll just be me coming.  My smoking buddy Tony will in in Ohio meeting his new granddaughter, and my wife really isn't to smoking that much.  So I thinking about just buying a cheap tent and and heading over.  Would I need to reserve a spot for a tent?  I also have a 10x10 shade thingy that I can bring for use wherever for whatever.  Won't be able to bring the smoker, so cant really contribute anything unless I can think of something to make up ahead to bring in a cooler that doesn't need heated.  I could dust off the old bread machine and make a couple of loaves.


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> I might have a spare air mattress, i can check tonight
> 
> As for meals...
> - Beer Can Chickens on Thursday sounds good. I have a couple in my freezer i could donate as well.
> - For the whole pig, i was gonna put that on Saturday AM and make it be dinner, along with sides that people are making
> - The ham could be the Friday Welcoming Dinner/snack as people who are coming in that night arrive as we've done in the past? We could also just do something different for Friday night




I think I will be ok with the mattress,  we needed to get a spare guest bed anyways.

For the food let me know what you want me to contribute. I am planning on getting there Thursday afternoon and leaving Monday morning. Now if we have all the rainy weather again, that might change a little..... don't want to get sick before we get busy again at work. Still crazy busy now......

Was anything decided on if we were doing comps or not? Saw a lot of discussions about it, but now firm answers.....


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> Looks like it'll just be me coming.  My smoking buddy Tony will in in Ohio meeting his new granddaughter, and my wife really isn't to smoking that much.  So I thinking about just buying a cheap tent and and heading over.  Would I need to reserve a spot for a tent?  I also have a 10x10 shade thingy that I can bring for use wherever for whatever.  Won't be able to bring the smoker, so cant really contribute anything unless I can think of something to make up ahead to bring in a cooler that doesn't need heated.  I could dust off the old bread machine and make a couple of loaves.


We have 2-3 tenting spots plus spare room in the gathering spot so we should be ok, unless the rangers want to get strict on us. In the past we've buttered up the staff with bbq to be lenient with us but HH staff dont ever seem to eat


jarjarchef said:


> I think I will be ok with the mattress, we needed to get a spare guest bed anyways.
> 
> For the food let me know what you want me to contribute. I am planning on getting there Thursday afternoon and leaving Monday morning. Now if we have all the rainy weather again, that might change a little..... don't want to get sick before we get busy again at work. Still crazy busy now......
> 
> Was anything decided on if we were doing comps or not? Saw a lot of discussions about it, but now firm answers.....


No final decision was made. Let's see a show of hands of who wants to compete in a Chicken Comp? And those that want to can do that Saturday and that can be part of lunch. I think a side/something-special for dinner would be a good way to ensure we have sides for the pig dinner. 

I'm all for the Drink and Sauce competitions because those are easy. I think i'm gonna stay out of comps (except for drink and sauce) and enjoy cooking the pig, talking and beating Ron and Keith in bean bag toss ;) 

...just my 2 cents


----------



## rubbin butts

I won't be competing in comps. Just relaxing for the weekend.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> I won't be competing in comps. Just relaxing for the weekend.


----------



## nimrod

I'll make a side dish in the DO for the Saturday pig roast. Cornbread casserole usually turns out good. Maybe a cobbler too.

Looks like we'll be coming on Friday but not sure what time we'll be rolling in. If it is early enough I'll make something for Friday also.  If we get in too late I'll just practice for the cocktail competition.

Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig...  sounds good...  

what if I brought my grinder and somebody brings a boston butt to grind up so we'll have some fresh breakfast sausage ??  I'm sure we'll be having breakfast ??


----------



## nimrod

Sounds like a great idea, I'll bring a B butt. Breakfast is my favorite meal.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Craig... sounds good...
> 
> what if I brought my grinder and somebody brings a boston butt to grind up so we'll have some fresh breakfast sausage ?? I'm sure we'll be having breakfast ??





nimrod said:


> Sounds like a great idea, I'll bring a B butt. Breakfast is my favorite meal.


I'll probably have some venison to bring as well.. maybe some deer and pork breakfast patties?


----------



## JckDanls 07

maybe some venison jerky ??


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> maybe some venison jerky ??


its all ground....we'd need a jerky gun or roll it up in butcher paper or saran wrap


----------



## dougmays

Alright yall! I've been in search for a good pig farm around my area and found it! Super nice folks! Alan, the owner, is a 30 year marine vet and this is actually he and his wife's retirement 'hobby'....pig farming. Not my idea of a relaxing retirement hobby but to each there own haha.

They have a nice set up and have a few Bulls and mom's that they raised from babies 2 or so years ago. The pig we are going to get for the gathering is a mixture of berkshire  and yorkshire. In the picture below of the piglets, the 2-3 larger ones are the size of the ones that the little ones will be when i go to pick it out. Those guys are 90-100lbs and the smaller ones are currently 60-70lbs. I'm actually going to go Thursday AM before the Gathering to pick out our pig and they are going to kill and clean it for me right there (said i'll have to wait about 1.5hr), doesnt get much more fresh then that! They also have Durrok pigs (i didnt get any pictures) and are actually the same price as the Y/B's. I was surprised to hear that since Durrok are held at such a high esteem in the culinary world.

The farm is called Blackberry Pig Farm, if anyone in the area wants to get nice pigs for a good price i can give you the contact info. They told me all about the feeding process..some was over my head but they do not give there pigs any slop except for an occasional treat if there local farmers market has some waste to get rid of. 16% of there feed is grains/oats (as to not only feed them stuff to fatten them up)...i couldnt keep up wiht exactly the other 84% of the diet is but something like 60% of it is a fiber/hay mixture that helps the pigs maintain weight and to not just make them fatten up to quick. 

Alan and Linda are in the process, in the next year, of expanding the farm so they can rotate the pigs around the property and not let them sit in one area to long. This couple had a wealth of information and i look forward to working with them more in the future! 

My plan wasn't to ask for money but many of you insisted so as it looks right now the Piggy is going to be $100 (for 90-100lb, one heck of a deal!) and $30 for the butchering. I'm hoping this SOB fits in my 120qt coleman but if not i'll borrow a friends 160qt. I put a 48lber in my coleman with plenty of room to spare so i dont foresee a problem there. 

And not for you viewing pleasure...if anyone wants to pick out a potential piggy from the photo feel free...lets see who ya like:) But then again i wont know who they are when i go back in 4 weeks :)

Now i'm even more excited!!













20151012_184846.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 13, 2015


















20151012_184848.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 13, 2015






The mommas and the poppas!













20151012_184851.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 13, 2015






Nice drive home to Gainesville with Orange and Blue Skies! (no Will Greer joked please haha)













20151012_190605.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 13, 2015


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> maybe some venison jerky ??


@JckDanls 07  Keith are you brinigng the smoke house? If so we can do some jerky again, its quick and easy. I could also bring cheese again.


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug,

I will be happy to donate to help cover the cost. Will give it to you at the gathering or sooner if needed.

I'll also bring the charger you left at my place.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  not bringing smokehouse since we aren't doing sticks and sausage..  but I am bringing my highly moded MES 30..  we can do jerky in it... I agree with doing some batches of jerky...  so if anybody wants to bring some meat to cut up for jerky..  that would be good....  

Getting close now.. Starting to get things around...  gonna get some of the 4x4 wood I bring for the campfire... not sure I can haul enough to last for the whole wknd...  but i'll bring as much as I can... If y'all remember the ridiculous price they charge for firewood...


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Doug,
> 
> I will be happy to donate to help cover the cost. Will give it to you at the gathering or sooner if needed.
> 
> I'll also bring the charger you left at my place.


No rush Ron, like i said its a pretty good price for a whole pig, cleaned and out the door for $130! Cant wait to cook him up! Awesome about the charger


JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug.. not bringing smokehouse since we aren't doing sticks and sausage.. but I am bringing my highly moded MES 30.. we can do jerky in it... I agree with doing some batches of jerky... so if anybody wants to bring some meat to cut up for jerky.. that would be good....
> 
> Getting close now.. Starting to get things around... gonna get some of the 4x4 wood I bring for the campfire... not sure I can haul enough to last for the whole wknd... but i'll bring as much as I can... If y'all remember the ridiculous price they charge for firewood...


Yea if anyone has some extra fire wood that'd be great and if you wanna donate some beef for jerky. I can bring the marinade fixins. i'll have enough wood for the pig in the smoker. Being that the pig might take up the majority of the smoker space we might need to figure out another place for others to cook sides or whatever else. Last year we loaded up my smoker with alot of the stuff for the Something Special and all that.


----------



## nimrod

I'll add to the fire wood or smoker wood pile just had a scrub hickory die in the back yard. I'll get it cut up and it should be dry enough by Nov. Will definitely contribute to Doug's piggy account. That's a heck of a good deal.


----------



## rubbin butts

I'll bring a bunch of firewood. What cut of beef do you prefer for jerky?


----------



## floridasteve

Did a small batch of Jerky yesterday.  It turned out okay, but still not spot on.  Looking forward to seeing how the experts do it next month.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ron..  Eye Round is on sale this week (starting Thurs.) at Publix...  I'm gonna pick up 5 lbs (there about)... 


 I see some people doing pork jerky..  wonder if we want to try some of that as well (a little bit of beef and a little bit of pork)... I believe they were using Loin for that... 

Steve..  did you use the recipe from NEPA's ??  or something else ??  BTW...  Doug is the expert, not me ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ron.. Eye Round is on sale this week (starting Thurs.) at Publix... I'm gonna pick up 5 lbs (there about)...
> 
> 
> I see some people doing pork jerky.. wonder if we want to try some of that as well (a little bit of beef and a little bit of pork)... I believe they were using Loin for that...
> 
> Steve.. did you use the recipe from NEPA's ?? or something else ?? BTW... Doug is the expert, not me ...


Eye of round is what i usually use...and last year Don brought some a couple london broils and they turned out pretty good as well! 

Loin would be good for pork jerky, we just remove the fat cap. I'll bring my dehydrator but i believe last year we finished it all the way on the smokehouse. If we are using the MES we'll be limited on room compared to teh smoke house so maybe not to much meat for jerky, then again we can do it in batches and even use my trailer for it when the pig isnt on.


----------



## JckDanls 07

We can do batches..  the racks will hold about 5 lbs worth... Plus I'm gonna see what I can come up with for extra grates...   The PID will hold it wherever we set it.. no heating up and cooling down like a stock MES...  I also have the big 10 tray Cabelas dehydrator...  If it looks like we are going to need it I will bring it... Been wanting to try it out anyways...  had it for 3 or 4 yrs and it's still new in the box...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> We can do batches.. the racks will hold about 5 lbs worth... Plus I'm gonna see what I can come up with for extra grates... The PID will hold it wherever we set it.. no heating up and cooling down like a stock MES... I also have the big 10 tray Cabelas dehydrator... If it looks like we are going to need it I will bring it... Been wanting to try it out anyways... had it for 3 or 4 yrs and it's still new in the box...


Awesome! I wont bring mine then. I have some wire racks and pizza trays i use for jerky with wood blocks that separate them, i can bring those to if we need them.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve..  did you use the recipe from NEPA's ??  or something else ??  BTW...  Doug is the expert, not me ...



Yes, I used NEPA'S recipe for teriaki jerky.  It was fine, but I may cut back a little on the salt next time.  Thanks for the tip about Public's sale!  Yesterday I bought a 4.8 lb sirloin tip roast, choice grade, for $3.99/lb at Save A Lot.  Going into the freezer today.  When we get down to the wire, I'll check in with what I have in the freezer as I'd like to contribute somehow since I'm not bringing the smoker.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> its all ground....we'd need a jerky gun or roll it up in butcher paper or saran wrap


I have a jerky canon I can bring if you want. Also have two of the nesco brand square dehydrators.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Pencil me and my wife in. Just going to be a day trip for us in the car either the 13 or 14. We are in FT Pierce so it aint that far.

Can my 2 furry kids come to the park?

What would y'all like me to bring?


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> Pencil me and my wife in. Just going to be a day trip for us in the car either the 13 or 14. We are in FT Pierce so it aint that far.
> 
> Can my 2 furry kids come to the park?
> 
> What would y'all like me to bring?


Furry kids are always welcome! I might be bringing mine again and others bring theirs every year. 

Putting you down on the attendee list now. As far as what to bring...there is usually plenty of smoker space so of you want to bring something to cook up feel free or you can premake something. We usually just have stuff cooking all the time with no set eating times.

On that note with this being the largest group we've ever had we might actually want to plan out some cooking/eating times...what do yall think? Or just have food constantly being made and eaten?


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> Pencil me and my wife in. Just going to be a day trip for us in the car either the 13 or 14. We are in FT Pierce so it aint that far.
> Can my 2 furry kids come to the park?
> 
> What would y'all like me to bring?



Rick..  it will be great to see ya'll ...  I wouldn't mind taking a bite or four of something that you have dry cured or some sticks...  something in that range ...


----------



## nimrod

We'll be bringing our 2 furry camp pals. They are smoking meat coinsures...

 We are getting close to the kick off date. What do we need to be bringing?

 I got the side dish, bringing some pork for the breakfast sausage.

We have a few newbies that want to participate and want to know what they need to bring?

I'm stoked and can't wait for November!

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig... How long are your friends planning on staying ? ... I've not heard anybody say they are bringing anything to make ABT's, or fatties, or pork shots... So if they would want to do something like that...  I'm sure we'll pitch in to help make them..  but really whatever they wanna bring (if anything at all)...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Craig... How long are your friends planning on staying ? ... I've not heard anybody say they are bringing anything to make ABT's, or fatties, or pork shots... So if they would want to do something like that... I'm sure we'll pitch in to help make them.. but really whatever they wanna bring (if anything at all)...


Ditto! I would say side items or snack-y type things


----------



## nimrod

I believe they are getting there on Thursday thru Sunday. We are coming Friday morning. John is new to smoking as he just recently got a smoker.

Time is flying fast! See you all real soon.

Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I will vac seal some pancetta to bring and some SS chubs, smoked cheese


----------



## JckDanls 07

nimrod said:


> I believe they are getting there on Thursday thru Sunday. We are coming Friday morning. John is new to smoking as he just recently got a smoker.
> Time is flying fast! See you all real soon.
> Craig




good deal...  do they have a site ? or using yours ?


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> I will vac seal some pancetta to bring and some SS chubs, smoked cheese



Sounds good Rick..  looking forward to it...


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I made four more grates to go in the MES 30..  so that's a total of 8 grates at one time... will have plenty of grate space for jerky...  

Don... jerky cannon would be great (bring it) 

Doug...   how much venison do you have ??

My granddaughter just took an 8 point buck in Kentucky...  gonna see if she will come off of some meat...  also my neighbor has promised me 30 lbs of ground venison...  If he gives it to me before the gathering, I'll bring it as well... 

If somebody wants to bring some pork loin...  we can try some pork jerky as well ...


----------



## nimrod

Keith

My memory fails me on their site number, either way John & Carol have their own site. John brought some brats back from Wisconsin, WOW were they good!

Craig


----------



## floridasteve

How much pork do you want? I have a third of a loin in the freezer, or I could easily get a full loin if you want more.


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> How much pork do you want? I have a third of a loin in the freezer, or I could easily get a full loin if you want more.


For the jerky? Half a loin is fine, we'll slice it thin. Or if you wanna bring a full that's fine as well, if we over do it on jerky meat we can always smoke a portion of the loin. If you can bring it partially frozen that'd help for slicing :)

Only a few more weeks! Calling the Piggy People that monday before and will pig up on my way down to the campsite!


----------



## tiki guy

Hey Guys 

With a very VERY heavy heart , Me & the Wife have to cancel coming this year , we recently have taken Guardianship of our special needs Grandson, and moved him down to a nursing home here in Florida .   ( I will spare y'all the details but the little guy needs a lot of medical issues dealt with ) 
So before we cancel the campsite ( tent site #81 right in the middle of all the fun)   if anyone is interested you can send me a message and we can maybe set it up so you can get that spot. 

PLEASE someone take a LOT of pix so we can see what we missed !  We both looked forward to seeing everyone this year   

                            Hopefully next year we can go ....... sadly your friend Tiki Guy & Wifey


----------



## tiki guy

sorry not sure why it posted twice ?


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> With a very VERY heavy heart , Me & the Wife have to cancel coming this year , we recently have taken Guardianship of our special needs Grandson, and moved him down to a nursing home here in Florida .   ( I will spare y'all the details but the little guy needs a lot of medical issues dealt with )
> So before we cancel the campsite ( tent site #81 right in the middle of all the fun)   if anyone is interested you can send me a message and we can maybe set it up so you can get that spot.
> 
> PLEASE someone take a LOT of pix so we can see what we missed !  We both looked forward to seeing everyone this year
> 
> Hopefully next year we can go ....... sadly your friend Tiki Guy & Wifey


Sorry to here Kevin! You will be missed but family first and there is always next year!

I believe @OrlandoSmoKing  (Don) was bummed he couldnt get his own spot and someone else i think?


----------



## jarjarchef

Kevin sorry to hear you will not be there. I hope you get help that is needed for the little guy.


----------



## jarjarchef

I have a bunch of the white boxes and 1qt sauce containers to bring.

I will be getting there on Thursday with either my FIL 5th wheel camper or a tent..... still not figured out yet.

I have seen a lot of chatter about meals and food. Let me know what is needed and ill figure out something to make.


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> For the jerky? Half a loin is fine, we'll slice it thin. Or if you wanna bring a full that's fine as well, if we over do it on jerky meat we can always smoke a portion of the loin. If you can bring it partially frozen that'd help for slicing :)
> 
> Only a few more weeks! Calling the Piggy People that monday before and will pig up on my way down to the campsite!


I have a slicer, so it might be easier if I slice it before leaving.  How thick do you want it?  1/8"? Also, should I bring other stuff?  Don't really know what to expect.  I could pre-smoke some meatballs to make "scoop" orderves, would just need to heat somehow and assemble, and/or I could do one of my naked herb chickens, carve then freeze?  Or should I just bring some meat?  I could pick up a brisket ????.  I'm not bring my smoker, but want to contribute however I can.  Was planning on coming friday, but if the weather is nice and it's slow here, I may come Thursday.  Planning on driving over in my '70 Hornet.


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> I have a slicer, so it might be easier if I slice it before leaving.  How thick do you want it?  1/8"? Also, should I bring other stuff?  Don't really know what to expect.  I could pre-smoke some meatballs to make "scoop" orderves, would just need to heat somehow and assemble, and/or I could do one of my naked herb chickens, carve then freeze?  Or should I just bring some meat?  I could pick up a brisket ????.  I'm not bring my smoker, but want to contribute however I can.  Was planning on coming friday, but if the weather is nice and it's slow here, I may come Thursday.  Planning on driving over in my '70 Hornet.


Hey Steve,

I usually go 3/16th (between 1/4 and 1/8) but we can make due with however you slice it! Appreciate it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have close to a 5lb eye round..  going to preslice and have it marinating (NEPA's, Rick, recipe) before I get there...  still going to bring the grinder...  gonna do 2 beer can chickens Thur. and a maple bourbon ham Fri...  I am also gonna do pancakes and eggs for breakfast one morning... Will grind up the butt that Craig's bringing for breakfast sausage (Pop's recipe)...  Craig, If you could cut that up into chunks (fat and all) and freeze it..  we will grind as it starts to thaw out... We can make a run to the store to get what we need (marinade wise) for more jerky,if needed ...  


Kevin...  you and the wife will surely be missed this year...  It is a very honorable task the 2 of you have taken on ...  Prayers to the whole family...


----------



## nimrod

Tiki Guy

Really sorry you & Mrs Tiki will not make it this year. We were both newbies at last year's event & had a great time. I agree with Keith that it is a very noble thing you two are doing.

Keith, I'll make sure the pork is prepped ahead of time. Anything else I need to bring, beside the fire wood?  I can pitch in for the breakfast?

Sure hope the El Nino stuff breaks soon we could really use some cooler weather.

JarJar, tough choice you have, tent vs 5th wheel,

Hmmm

I'd take the 5th wheel...

So far the Saturday menu is limited to a smoked pig and cornbread casserole. Anyone else...

Craig


----------



## jarjarchef

Yea I wish it was my choice on what I get to use.  Unfortunately it looks like the 5th wheel will not be an option.  So it will be tent unless my beutiful wife lets my buy the pull behind trailer we saw the other day.......

I will be working every day between now and when I leave on Thursday, so I will get there sometime in the afternoon...... I will pack some stuff, but most likely I will have to run up to wally world Friday morning. 

I can not wait to get away and relax for a few days.....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeremy... Don't  be like somebody else I know and forget/not bring an air mattress...  the grounds not as soft as it was when we were younger.... 

Craig..  I'm doing breakfast for one morning..  if you want to do something another morning that would be great ... maybe some sausage gravy in a DO...


----------



## JckDanls 07

man..  just seen this from Case (dirtsailor2003)...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236796/mountain-man-breakfast-dinner

might could do this in your DO Craig....


----------



## dougmays

Since this is our biggest attendance it probably is a good idea to have atleast a "loose" menu for food as others have previously brought up. Let's start that discussion here and i'll post the final plan on the first page of this thread.

*Thursday - approx 7-8 attendees*

*Dinner*

- Beer Can Chickens (Keith - 2, I can also donate another 2 from my freezer if we need more)

*Friday* (The jerky and cold smoking day?) - *approx 10-12 attendees*

*Breakfast*

*Lunch*  

- How about we bring fixins for fancy smoke sandwiches (smoked turkey sliced up? French Dip? Pastrami sammies? thoughts?)

*Dinner*

- Maple Bourbon Ham (Keith)

- Smoked Baked Bean (I can do this or if the award winning Don @OrlandoSmoKing  want to take the lead on it he can)

- Smoked/Grilled Chicken wings (doug)

*Saturday* (The Main day) - *approx 20+ attendees*

*Breakfast*

- Sausage, Eggs and pancakes (keith, I can also donate so more eggs since we have alot of people coming)

*Lunch - *Alot of the time this time of the day we are snacking on various things being cook, so maybe we dont need a lunch plan?

*Dinner*

- Whole Pig Pickin'

- Corn bread casserole

*Sunday*

Breakfast

I may have missed some stuff that others said they would bring, please let me know if i did. Once we have a better idea of a finilzed menu i'll post in the first post so its sticky. Also things i put above can be moved around if it makes more sense. 

I've never been a big breakfast person so my idea for dishes are limited but i have no problem donating ingrediants for anyone who wants to do a dish. I can even bring my DO if we need more room for cooking

*For jerky* - I'l bring a bunch of my marinage ingredients so we shouldn't run out but if we do we can do a store run

*Cold Smoking* - I'll pick up some cheese from Sam's club to bring down and cold smoke on Friday. If anyone wants to bring more last year we put a bunch on my smoker and let a couple A-maze-N smokers go for a few hours, cheese came out great! i'll bring my vacuum sealer as well. 


jarjarchef said:


> I can not wait to get away and relax for a few days.....


DITTO!!!


JckDanls 07 said:


> Jeremy... Don't be like somebody else I know and forget/not bring an air mattress... the grounds not as soft as it was when we were younger....
> 
> Craig.. I'm doing breakfast for one morning.. if you want to do something another morning that would be great ... maybe some sausage gravy in a DO...


HAHAHA is that me your talking about? Yea definitely making sure i have my mattress this year!


JckDanls 07 said:


> man.. just seen this from Case (dirtsailor2003)... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236796/mountain-man-breakfast-dinner
> 
> might could do this in your DO Craig....


----------



## jarjarchef

Yea I wish it was my choice on what I get to use.  Unfortunately it looks like the 5th 





JckDanls 07 said:


> Jeremy... Don't  be like somebody else I know and forget/not bring an air mattress...  the grounds not as soft as it was when we were younger....
> 
> Craig..  I'm doing breakfast for one morning..  if you want to do something another morning that would be great ... maybe some sausage gravy in a DO...



Yep already on getting one, I figure I might as well get a mac daddy one.....


----------



## bmaddox

I want to make the drive down for Saturday but not sure if I can convince the wife since it is our anniversary weekend...... looks like it might be next year before I can make it


----------



## floridasteve

bmaddox said:


> I want to make the drive down for Saturday but not sure if I can convince the wife since it is our anniversary weekend...... looks like it might be next year before I can make it :th_crybaby2:



 Just tell her your friends are throwing y'all a surprise anniversary pig roast!


----------



## floridasteve

Sounds like I should try to get there Friday.  IF I can get away, I'll bring over a naked herbal chicken for that nights dinner.  I'm bringing half a pork loin for jerky, so I'll smoke the other half and slice it for sammies to add to the lot for Friday's lunch.  The local save a lot has chicken thighs on sale for $.79, so if they look good I'll pick some up for someone to cook some time.


----------



## dougmays

bmaddox said:


> I want to make the drive down for Saturday but not sure if I can convince the wife since it is our anniversary weekend...... looks like it might be next year before I can make it


You can always make a solo trip this year and bring the wife next year :)


FloridaSteve said:


> Just tell her your friends are throwing y'all a surprise anniversary pig roast!


How can she say no to that?!!!??!


FloridaSteve said:


> Sounds like I should try to get there Friday. IF I can get away, I'll bring over a naked herbal chicken for that nights dinner. I'm bringing half a pork loin for jerky, so I'll smoke the other half and slice it for sammies to add to the lot for Friday's lunch. The local save a lot has chicken thighs on sale for $.79, so if they look good I'll pick some up for someone to cook some time.


Sounds good just let us know what you decide! We can smoke stuff there or if you wanna pre-smoke that's ok as well


----------



## dougmays

I also wanted to check on a few attendees that have been quiet since they first said they were coming just to confirm....

@Sota D

@Roadkill Cafe  

@carol506

@EGA-Q


----------



## ega-q

dougmays said:


> I also wanted to check on a few attendees that have been quiet since they first said they were coming just to confirm....
> 
> @Sota D
> 
> @Roadkill Cafe
> 
> @carol506
> 
> @EGA-Q


I still plan on a Sat drive down, only about an hour away. I will be bringing some food (a side dish as good as smoked meat is we need more in our diet). I may also have a sauce sample if I can get the recipe down.


----------



## dougmays

Awesome! Sounds good @EGA-Q


----------



## dougmays

I've moved the menu/plan to the first page and will update it for now on there


----------



## ega-q

Got a question for the Jerky makers... I have never done it myself and am wondering if there is a chance to still figure out a small batch Saturday (work is being unreasonable and wont let me get away Friday)?  I know there are several resources to read, but I am a learn by doing type, and was hoping to get some pointers. If there is some prep work to do to make it easier I will do it.

Semper Fi,

Scott


----------



## dougmays

I dont see a problem if we smoke a small batch on saturday so you see that part, and we can marinade a batch of raw meat as well to be smoked Sunday so you see both end of it, and anyone else who is just coming on saturday


----------



## carol506

John and I are still planning on attending.  Will be there Thursday afternoon.I can make BBQ baked beans and stuffed jalapeños for some meal, just let me know which meal.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> John and I are still planning on attending. Will be there Thursday afternoon.I can make BBQ baked beans and stuffed jalapeños for some meal, just let me know which meal.


Great! maybe your sides can go along with Thursday night's dinner? If you think that's to rushed to get there and cook it up for dinner it could be for friday?


----------



## dougmays

So the current 10 day forecast says for Friday highof 86 and low of 64. I know this is florida and weather cannot be predicted until about an hour before the weather changes, but lets hope that cold comes in a little more! :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  I know Rob is bringing wings as well....  so maybe put them all on your smoker Fri. for lunch ?  I can only get 2 whole chickens at a time on my mini ... gonna pre-brine them and rub them down when I get there... 

still working on getting more venison...  approximately how much do you already have?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug.. I know Rob is bringing wings as well.... so maybe put them all on your smoker Fri. for lunch ? I can only get 2 whole chickens at a time on my mini ... gonna pre-brine them and rub them down when I get there...
> 
> still working on getting more venison... approximately how much do you already have?


I would only be able to bring about 3lbs max. It's my friends that i'm just keeping in my freezer for him.


----------



## JckDanls 07

that is pretty cheap rent....  LOL


----------



## nimrod

I can work on a Sunday breakfast. Unfortunately I haven't figured out homemade biscuits DO or otherwise. I can probably do some Grands in the DO. I make a pretty good sausage gravy.

Doug, thanks for the menu update! I sure hope we get a break in the summer weather.  

Looks like we are getting in midday Friday.

Craig


----------



## roadkill cafe

dougmays said:


> I also wanted to check on a few attendees that have been quiet since they first said they were coming just to confirm....
> @Sota D
> 
> @Roadkill Cafe
> 
> @carol506
> 
> @EGA-Q



Howdy Gang,

I had been looking forward to this the entire year, especially since I missed last year's. Had the time off saved up at the new job and it had been approved. Then a little over a week ago Momma's health had some change of direction (fell and broke nose, heart issue that required pacemaker put in). Needless to say time off was taken and I'm needing to care for her at her home when the nurses aren't here at night. I am so going to miss seeing old friends and making new ones. Not to mention all the awesome food!!! Was really looking forward to seeing Doug smoke a whole piggy. I guess I'm going to have to live vicariously through y'all and be satisfied with the stories and pics posted. 

Doug, thank you for your kindness of sharing your campsite. You're a class act, Sir. 

So, once again I'm having to say "I'll see ya next year" as family comes first, and Momma before anyone or anything. Hopefully things will change in a good way for her and I'll make it in 2016.

Best wishes to all and Happy Smokes!! :grilling_smilie:.

Steve


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Howdy Gang,
> 
> I had been looking forward to this the entire year, especially since I missed last year's. Had the time off saved up at the new job and it had been approved. Then a little over a week ago Momma's health had some change of direction (fell and broke nose, heart issue that required pacemaker put in). Needless to say time off was taken and I'm needing to care for her at her home when the nurses aren't here at night. I am so going to miss seeing old friends and making new ones. Not to mention all the awesome food!!! Was really looking forward to seeing Doug smoke a whole piggy. I guess I'm going to have to live vicariously through y'all and be satisfied with the stories and pics posted.
> 
> Doug, thank you for your kindness of sharing your campsite. You're a class act, Sir.
> 
> So, once again I'm having to say "I'll see ya next year" as family comes first, and Momma before anyone or anything. Hopefully things will change in a good way for her and I'll make it in 2016.
> 
> Best wishes to all and Happy Smokes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Steve


Sorry to here Steve! But as you said family certainly comes first! We wish her a speedy recovery and hope to see you next year!


----------



## dougmays

Just a note...If anyone has any extra folding tables and/or pop-up canopy tents that they dont mind bringing that'd be great for the gathering site. For those who have never attended, we have one campsite dedicated for tents and table so we have one central place to gather, stay out of the sun, congregate, eat and all that good stuff!

I have 2 fixed frame tents (10x10 and 10x12) that we can put in the center as a base and then put popups alongside as needed. I have 2 folding tables i can bring, might be able to get a 3rd from a friend this weekend.

JUST THINK...in 1 week from today we will start to see everyone bright and shiny faces!! That is until they start to be clouded by light blue smoke and the smell of sweet sweet bbq cooking! :)

AND ON ANOTHER NOTE....our generous sponsors are once again sending us items to give away! @TulsaJeff is sending a few of his books and @Lisa B is sending her awesome vacuum sealer bags so we can bag up all the stuff we will be making this weekend!


----------



## carol506

Just learned there will be 4 of us instead of 2, arriving Thursday.  Will bring BBQ beans for Thursday night dinner.  Let me know if we need to provide more.


----------



## dougmays

Sounds great Carol! I've updated the menu.

Also i added Bacon and Homefries to Friday's Breakfast to fill that gap...i dont necessarily have a good home-fry recipe but i'll bring the ingredients and if someone has a good one we can use it or i can wing it :)


----------



## carol506

Doug I have 2 3 ft folding tables if you need them.


----------



## carol506

Correction, we will be 4 and are in site 77 Thurs til Sunday.


----------



## dougmays

I've updated the Attendee list. Thanks for the update


----------



## floridasteve

I am bringing a 10x10 pop up canopy, and probably a folding table.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I will be bringing 3- 8' tables and an ez-up ...


----------



## jarjarchef

I have 3 folding tables and a 9' tent. I am looking for another tent. 

I'll figure out what to make after my cooking lessons....... todays lesson was how to make toast. Tomorrow we might learn how to boil water....


----------



## nimrod

Toast! I've always wanted to know how to make toast.

I shouldn't say that as I will now probably burn the biscuits to carbon. Carbon & Gravy for breakfast...

We have a 10X10 canopy also.

Looking forward to next week.

 Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> I have 3 folding tables and a 9' tent. I am looking for another tent.
> 
> I'll figure out what to make after my cooking lessons....... todays lesson was how to make toast. Tomorrow we might learn how to boil water....



I just know he's gonna burn the water....


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> I will be bringing 3- 8' tables and an ez-up ...





jarjarchef said:


> I have 3 folding tables and a 9' tent. I am looking for another tent.
> 
> I'll figure out what to make after my cooking lessons....... todays lesson was how to make toast. Tomorrow we might learn how to boil water....


sounds like we are good one tables! @carol506  I'd say if your strapped for space we probably wont need yours, but if you have the room its always better to have extra then not enough. Sounds like we will be good on Gathering tent space as well!

For entertainment...i have 1 set of horseshoes and 1 set of cornhole boards/bags. If anyone wants to bring other game...ladder golf, bocce, that weird ring toss game that Ohio-ian play :)

As for Toast @jarjarchef  ...i usually boil water which takes me a couple tries, throw the bread in there and then throw it on a searing hot skillet as to not burn the bread. Just a chef's tip. Nobody wants hard, toasted bread


----------



## floridasteve

GETTING READY!

I just vacuum sealed and put into the freezer...
2.5 pounds of "normal" smoked port loin, sliced to 1/4"
2.5 pounds of Maple Bourbon smoked pork loin sliced to 1/4"
2.5 pounds of raw pork loin sliced to 3/16"

The smoked pork is for lunch on Friday and the raw pork is for Keith & Doug's "jerky school" on Fri & Sat  

If you live in Floida and ain't coming, you'll be missing out on some great food!













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 6, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07

sounding good Steve....  

my neighbor has 90 lbs of ground venison..  he asked me how much I wanted...  told him what ever he wanted to donate...  so will see ...  

So Don (OHHHHHH DON) ...  make sure you bring your jerky cannon ...


----------



## jarjarchef

I do have a dehydrator if you want me to bring it......

As for games...... I have a cornhole set, but really any other outdoor games.....

I could bring the air cannon, but not sure if the people on the other side of the campground will like being showered with potatoes. I can send them over 300 yards away....


----------



## sfprankster

jarjarchef said:


> I could bring the air cannon, but not sure if the people on the other side of the campground will like being showered with potatoes. I can send them over 300 yards away....


Must combine this toy with large amounts of alcohol... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun next weekend!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

J..  I have my modded  MES 30..  (8 grates and a PID controlled 1500W  element ) ...  should be able to get about 10 lbs on 8 grates... and we can do a couple or 4 rounds if needed...


----------



## jarjarchef

sfprankster said:


> Must combine this toy with large amounts of alcohol... :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun next weekend!!!!



Yea when I first built it, there was some adult beverages involved. My family gets a kick out of it during the holidays. We use it to make marshmallow snow....


----------



## sota d

dougmays said:


> I also wanted to check on a few attendees that have been quiet since they first said they were coming just to confirm....
> 
> @Sota D
> 
> @Roadkill Cafe
> 
> @carol506
> 
> @EGA-Q


I'm still here! Sorry about the long silence, been a rough summer. Diagnosed with throat cancer in May- surgery, 8 weeks of chemo and 40 days of radiation later,and I'm still kickin'! And we're still coming! We're bringing a bunch of oak firewood for campfires. Also doing grilled shrimp for an appetizer for Saturday. I'll read the last few pages here to see if there's anything else we can bring. Looking forward to it! See ya soon, David.


----------



## smokin monkey

Sota D said:


> I'm still here! Sorry about the long silence, been a rough summer. Diagnosed with throat cancer in May- surgery, 8 weeks of chemo and 40 days of radiation later,and I'm still kickin'! And we're still coming! We're bringing a bunch of oak firewood for campfires. Also doing grilled shrimp for an appetizer for Saturday. I'll read the last few pages here to see if there's anything else we can bring. Looking forward to it! See ya soon, David.



AMAZING! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## JckDanls 07

[/QUOTE]


I'm still here! Sorry about the long silence, been a rough summer. Diagnosed with throat cancer in May- surgery, 8 weeks of chemo and 40 days of radiation later,and I'm still kickin'! And we're still coming! We're bringing a bunch of oak firewood for campfires. Also doing grilled shrimp for an appetizer for Saturday. I'll read the last few pages here to see if there's anything else we can bring. Looking forward to it! See ya soon, David.
[/quote]


It's great to hear that your a fighter...  I know it's rough and we all would certainly understand if you couldn't make it as family and health comes first.... It will be great to meet all the new members that are attending...

And it's still not to late for anybody else that wants to come to do so ...


----------



## nimrod

Jeff has the South Fla Gathering posted on the Smoking Meat home page. We have gone international! The pic is from smoking monkey's UK camper.

SotaD, Good to hear you are making quick a recovery! That's the scare of a lifetime.


----------



## nimrod

Oops, it is on the forum home page not Jeff's.

Craig


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> sounding good Steve....
> 
> my neighbor has 90 lbs of ground venison.. he asked me how much I wanted... told him what ever he wanted to donate... so will see ...
> 
> So Don (OHHHHHH DON) ... make sure you bring your jerky cannon ...


Jerky Canon - check. Bring all the venison.


----------



## JckDanls 07

he just stopped by and gave me 2 bags full...  10 lbs maybe a lil more...  what's the best grind to use for the cannon ??


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Sorry to here Kevin! You will be missed but family first and there is always next year!
> 
> I believe @OrlandoSmoKing  (Don) was bummed he couldnt get his own spot and someone else i think?





Tiki Guy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> With a very VERY heavy heart , Me & the Wife have to cancel coming this year , we recently have taken Guardianship of our special needs Grandson, and moved him down to a nursing home here in Florida .   ( I will spare y'all the details but the little guy needs a lot of medical issues dealt with )
> So before we cancel the campsite ( tent site #81 right in the middle of all the fun)   if anyone is interested you can send me a message and we can maybe set it up so you can get that spot.
> 
> PLEASE someone take a LOT of pix so we can see what we missed !  We both looked forward to seeing everyone this year
> 
> Hopefully next year we can go ....... sadly your friend Tiki Guy & Wifey


Doug, I'm fine with staying on the end of the gathering site as previously discussed. However Kevin, if you haven't cancelled your site let me know as I know someone who would like to join in and needs a site.


----------



## jarjarchef

Air mattress was delivered today. Get the tent tomorrow. 

I have both Cure #1 and Cure #2 if you want me to bring some.

Hopefully we have some cooler weather for this weekend......


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Since this is our biggest attendance it probably is a good idea to have atleast a "loose" menu for food as others have previously brought up. Let's start that discussion here and i'll post the final plan on the first page of this thread.
> 
> *Thursday - approx 7-8 attendees*
> 
> *Dinner*
> 
> - Beer Can Chickens (Keith - 2, I can also donate another 2 from my freezer if we need more)
> 
> *Friday* (The jerky and cold smoking day?) - *approx 10-12 attendees*
> 
> *Breakfast*
> 
> *Lunch*
> 
> - How about we bring fixins for fancy smoke sandwiches (smoked turkey sliced up? French Dip? Pastrami sammies? thoughts?)
> 
> *Dinner*
> 
> - Maple Bourbon Ham (Keith)
> 
> - Smoked Baked Bean (I can do this or if the award winning Don @OrlandoSmoKing  want to take the lead on it he can)
> 
> - Smoked/Grilled Chicken wings (doug)
> 
> *Saturday* (The Main day) - *approx 20+ attendees*
> 
> *Breakfast*
> 
> - Sausage, Eggs and pancakes (keith, I can also donate so more eggs since we have alot of people coming)
> 
> *Lunch - *Alot of the time this time of the day we are snacking on various things being cook, so maybe we dont need a lunch plan?
> 
> *Dinner*
> 
> - Whole Pig Pickin'
> 
> - Corn bread casserole
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> I may have missed some stuff that others said they would bring, please let me know if i did. Once we have a better idea of a finilzed menu i'll post in the first post so its sticky. Also things i put above can be moved around if it makes more sense.
> 
> I've never been a big breakfast person so my idea for dishes are limited but i have no problem donating ingrediants for anyone who wants to do a dish. I can even bring my DO if we need more room for cooking
> 
> *For jerky* - I'l bring a bunch of my marinage ingredients so we shouldn't run out but if we do we can do a store run
> 
> *Cold Smoking* - I'll pick up some cheese from Sam's club to bring down and cold smoke on Friday. If anyone wants to bring more last year we put a bunch on my smoker and let a couple A-maze-N smokers go for a few hours, cheese came out great! i'll bring my vacuum sealer as well.


Doug. I see what your doing here. You want me to make my award winning beans on Friday so I wont put them in the side dish competition on Saturday. I completely understand.

But it's not going to work. I will have beans for Friday but not the award winning recipe. I'll be saving those for Saturday.  

Nice try though. LOL 

I have chickens but don't think I will get there early enough to prepare them for Thursday. Also have a 9 or 10lb pork butt my friends from Tampa (site 75) are bringing that I was going to cook overnight Friday night like last year for lunch on Saturday. Also think I still have a few pounds of ground venison for jerky. Not sure what else yet. Been super busy and haven't had a lot of time to plan for this.

Think I may bring my old MES for extra smoker space for anyone who needs it and to ensure I have space to cook the beans for Saturday cause those pans just don't fit in the mini wsm and sounds like limited availability on your smoker on Sat.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> he just stopped by and gave me 2 bags full... 10 lbs maybe a lil more... what's the best grind to use for the cannon ??


Only used it a couple of times and pretty sure I used the fine plate on the grinder, 3/8 I think, but I'll check the paperwork to see what they recommend and get back to you tomorrow


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Air mattress was delivered today. Get the tent tomorrow.
> 
> I have both Cure #1 and Cure #2 if you want me to bring some.
> 
> Hopefully we have some cooler weather for this weekend......


Seriously! It's raining and hot in November! The news this morning said highs in low 70's and lows in the upper 50's...that's looking better but we still need some better weather to emerge in the next few days!


OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Doug. I see what your doing here. You want me to make my award winning beans on Friday so I wont put them in the side dish competition on Saturday. I completely understand.
> 
> But it's not going to work. I will have beans for Friday but not the award winning recipe. I'll be saving those for Saturday.
> 
> Nice try though. LOL
> 
> I have chickens but don't think I will get there early enough to prepare them for Thursday. Also have a 9 or 10lb pork butt my friends from Tampa (site 75) are bringing that I was going to cook overnight Friday night like last year for lunch on Saturday. Also think I still have a few pounds of ground venison for jerky. Not sure what else yet. Been super busy and haven't had a lot of time to plan for this.
> 
> Think I may bring my old MES for extra smoker space for anyone who needs it and to ensure I have space to cook the beans for Saturday cause those pans just don't fit in the mini wsm and sounds like limited availability on your smoker on Sat.


LOL, dont worry i'll let you win the beans competition again ;)

Crunch time everyone! Cant wait for this! Don definitely get with kevin to transfer camp sites for your friends! the more the merrier! Are we salsa dancing again this year?


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear about the health issues David, but glad your fighting through it! Also glad your coming and can't wait to try those shrimp!


----------



## sota d

Thanks Doug, and everyone else, for the well wishes. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## dougmays

This showed up on my Facebook Timeline as one of the "memories" on this day....this was the Gathering 3 years ago!













Screen Shot 2015-11-09 at 3.04.41 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

Does anyone know if there is wifi at the campground?


----------



## dougmays

If i remember correctly there is wifi....maybe someone else can back that up, or not haha


----------



## jarjarchef

Yes they do, but it is not always the fastest. I would get a lot of lag at times.....


----------



## floridasteve

Thanks Doug & Jeramy!  I'll bring I'm iPad.  Making my packing list now.  From the looks of it, I'd better start packing tomorrow!


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> Thanks Doug & Jeramy! I'll bring I'm iPad. Making my packing list now. From the looks of it, I'd better start packing tomorrow!


Yea i'm going to start packing tomorrow also! In the past we've done some live posting to the forum so people can follow along with our fun!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he just stopped by and gave me 2 bags full... 10 lbs maybe a lil more... what's the best grind to use for the cannon ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only used it a couple of times and pretty sure I used the fine plate on the grinder, 3/8 I think, but I'll check the paperwork to see what they recommend and get back to you tomorrow
Click to expand...


NO big deal..  was just curious ...  I'll have both plates (coarse/fine) with the grinder....  Think I'm gonna bring my stuffer too (just in case)... only problem is I am fresh out of casings (caseingless sticks) ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

FloridaSteve said:


> Does anyone know if there is wifi at the campground?





jarjarchef said:


> Yes they do, but it is not always the fastest. I would get a lot of lag at times.....





dougmays said:


> If i remember correctly there is wifi....maybe someone else can back that up, or not haha


[h2]From their website:[/h2][h2]  [/h2][h2]Highlands Hammock State Park Alerts[/h2]
[h3]  [/h3]WiFi no longer operating

Free WiFi is no longer available in the campground due to technical problems.  WiFi will remain down until further notice.  We apologize for the inconvenience.  Call the Ranger Station at 863-386-6094 for more information.  Thank you.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> LOL, dont worry i'll let you win the beans competition again ;)  Let me win ROFLMFAO
> 
> Are we salsa dancing again this year? Duh! site 86.


----------



## jarjarchef

Well that sucks for the wifi.....

Will have to figure out something. ...


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> [h2]From their website:[/h2][h2]  [/h2][h2]Highlands Hammock State Park Alerts[/h2]
> [h3]  [/h3]WiFi no longer operating
> 
> Free WiFi is no longer available in the campground due to technical problems.  WiFi will remain down until further notice.  We apologize for the inconvenience.  Call the Ranger Station at 863-386-6094 for more information.  Thank you.


Hey Don @OrlandoSmoKing  Can you get with Kevin @Tiki Guy and get his number so you guys can arrange a site swap for this weekend. I dont have either of your numbers :/


----------



## tiki guy

Hey 

I held off a few days ( after my post saying I had to cancel ) and when I didn't hear from anyone I canceled  my site.   The site is Tent site #81  cal ans check it may be available.


----------



## dougmays

Looks like its no longer available Don


----------



## dougmays

I'm going to bring my 18" WSM for another smaller smoker. Just a heads up. Keith if we want to cook up some more chickens we can throw them in there if we run out of space


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Looks like its no longer available Don



Not a problem.  I warned these folks months ago to reserve a site if they were interested in attending.  There are a couple of sites still available as of last night,  just not nearby.


----------



## dougmays

Who has 2 thumbs and is getting more and more excited for this weekend?!?! .......this guy


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and is getting more and more excited for this weekend?!?! .......this guy



Me too! (although one of my thumbs doesn't work to well). Plans now are getting up early Thursday morning and smoke one of my household famous naked herbal chickens and some mashed potatoes and Cheft Jimmy's smoked au jus gravy, wrap it all up in blankets and hit the road!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve..  since Doug is bringing his WSM you can cook it there if you want ?   

I just sliced up the Eye Round and will put it in the marinade later..  ended up being around 4 lbs ...  Thinking we will throw a batch of something in Thursday to get the first round done... 

YESSSS...  I am ready for it to be Thursday...  All excited....   


Doug..  are you (or anybody else) gonna bring a propane burner and cast iron skillets (breakfast and other) ??

Charlotte is going to steam a bunch of veggies and make an oreo pie for Sat.


----------



## carol506

I have 2 burner Camp Chef stove and cast iron skillets that live in camper.  You are welcome to use.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol..  thanks...  as I read your post it dawned on me that we bought a 2 burner camp stove "That lives in the camper"...  forgot all about it....


----------



## dougmays

I'll have a couple skillets as welland I can brng my double burner propane stove as well just in case. 

Currently I'm not planning to bring any meat for jerky as it sounds like we have plenty. I will have marinade and cure stuff.


----------



## floridasteve

If there is room in a smoker, that would me great!  I can leave earlier!!!  Kieth, what time ar you leaving? Maybe we could caravan?


----------



## dougmays

Should be plenty of room Steve! 

I'll take this weather! I wouldn't mind it going down 5-10 degrees colder but as long as the heat, rain and humidity stay away i'll take it!













Screen Shot 2015-11-11 at 9.10.25 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2015


----------



## nimrod

I have the day off today so its shopping & packing day for me. Ann noticed there are no veggies on the Saturday meal. I'll pick up some corn on the cob at the local produce stand.

Low 60s at night will be a nice change.

Craig


----------



## dougmays

We do always seem to fall short on Vegetables at these events haha! Sounds good Craig.

I could make that smoked cabbage with white wine and butter if we want more veggies. I might just bring some random produce also and see what we end up doing with it


----------



## floridasteve

Since I don't have to cook a chicken in the morning, and I can use that time to pack, I decided to bake a loaf of my Thanksgiving bread.  The house smells wonderful!  It'll go great with tomorrow nights dinner ;-)


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  starting to get things packed up...  Steve...   we're gonna try and leave by 10/11...  We go out hwy 62 (Parrish) through the woods (as I call it)..  I do have to come to Bradenton first thing in the morning to pick up the wife's son ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll be checking in periodically tonight as I am loading up...


----------



## smokin monkey

Hope you Guys have a Good Weekend and enjoy all the food served!


----------



## tiki guy

Have a Ball gang , looks like the weather is going to be perfect for Y'all  
Really wishing I could have come , so post a lot of pix so I can see what I missed


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  campers loaded..  (sure I forgot something)...  load the truck up in the morning and I'm OUTTTTA HERE .... don't imagine I will sleep very good tonight...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Well we really were planning on making the gathering but the park manager has asked my wife to work for her. Sux but always next year and at Jerry's

Y'all have fun and enjoy good company and eats.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Soooo wish I was able to join y'all. Have fun, eat well and above all...relax.

Steve


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so it's 930..  loaded up and pulling out...  see y'all there..  have a safe trip....


----------



## floridasteve

9:40, half loaded, drinking first coffee.  Just got phone call from my smoking buddy that was susposed to be going to Ohio this weekend, and he broke his foot!  Since he's house bound and can't get to the grocery store, I'll be stopping at his house on the way out of town to drop off some of my frozen hoard so he can have something to smoke this weekend.


----------



## bmaddox

I wish I was on the road heading south today! Have fun down there and hopefully I will see everyone next year. And please keep me in your thoughts while I brave the hoards of people at Disney on Saturday with my two year old (it is by far not the happiest place on earth for me)!


----------



## sota d

The day is finally here! Working till noon, then home to pack a few last items and hook up to the camper. Should get to the park about 3:00. After we walk the dog and set up camp, we'll stop by and meet you guys.

Oh, looked at my reservation confirmation last night and we're not in site 138. We're way over in 41. Don't know how that happened-thought for sure I booked 138. Oh well, at least we have a site and should have some pretty nice camping weather. See ya soon, David.


----------



## dougmays

bleh got caught up at the pig farm and took longer then i thought to pack. headed out now!


----------



## floridasteve

On my way! Should be there in a little over an hour


----------



## orlandosmoking

Leaving now.  Will probably need someone to let me in as I think they close at 5. Someone please pm me their cell no.  so I can call when I arrive.


----------



## floridasteve

Everything all set up. Taking a break in front of my fan watching the smoke loft out of Lieth and Rob's smoker. 












image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 12, 2015






Getting ready to ear. 













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

Sitting around the campfire, sweating. 













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## jarjarchef

20151112_200824.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2015






Priorities!!!!


----------



## dougmays

First super












20151112_190906.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 12, 2015


















20151112_190924.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 12, 2015





Keith always photo bombing 












20151112_190938.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## boykjo

Have a great weekend folks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## nimrod

Hittin the road in the morning. Steve you convinced me to bring a fan...

Craig & Ann


----------



## floridasteve

Doug Mays and his smoker












image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 13, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

Jajachef doing some ribs













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 13, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

Another delicious dinner of ribs, ham, baked beans, corn on cob, homemade bread, broccoli salad and beer. I'm stuffed and ready for nap.


----------



## floridasteve

Oink, Oink!













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## boykjo




----------



## floridasteve

image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015





JarJarChef's "secrete" dinner dish. It will have to go a ways to eat his dad's smoked chicken roll up!


----------



## floridasteve

Pork jerky













image.jpg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

It's getting oinkier












image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015






Great job Doug!


----------



## floridasteve

Doug and Jeramy pulling the pig. 













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015






One happy pit master, mr Doug Mays













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## tiki guy

WOW  
Thats looks GOOooooooooooooooD  Nice job boys 

Thanks for posting the pix FloridaSteve


----------



## floridasteve

FYI, I made it home safely.  The Hornet ran like a top, again, all the way home.

I want to express my gratitude for everyone there for making this newcomer feel go welcome.  I had a great time I learned a LOT!  You all were wonderful and I look forward to future contacts and deepening our fledgling friendships!  God willing, I will be there for the 2016 gathering!

And Doug! I still owe you the contribution I pledged.  I thought of it about 3/4 of the way home. I'll catch you in Lakeland in a couple of months!


----------



## floridasteve

Update...

Our buddy Tony, who broke his foot and couldn't come to the gathering, just called and said he figured I was too tired to cook tonight, so he was inviting us over for dinner.  He said he had a poor butt in the smoker and it would be do on about 5:30.  So, the smoking party continues for me!


----------



## carol506

What a fabulous weekend.  Thanks everyone for letting us join.  Great food, super people.


----------



## sota d

Great weekend!  My first time but certainly not my last. Thanks to everyone for making us feel so welcome,  and a special thanks to Doug, Kieth, and Jeramy for all the planning and non stop cooking to make this happen. If you missed it this year,  I highly recommend you try to make it next year- it's a blast!!


----------



## floridasteve

My welcome home dinner by my buddy Tony Fowler!













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## jarjarchef

Thank you all that came and made this year an amazing year. 

Thank you to our sponsors that continue to support us Jeff with the books, Lisa with bags and Todd with your maze and tube smokers. 

I am spending some quality time with my better half tonight. I will post some pictures tomorrow. 

I am already planning for next year.

Jeramy


----------



## nimrod

We had a great time at the S. Fla Gathering! It was great catching up with old friends and making new friends. There were lots of new faces this year. The weather started out hot but on Friday evening cooled down. We woke to the low 60's  & a nice breeze, perfect camping weather. Seems everyone was cooking something all the time, Carol's breakfast sausage recipe was a hit. We learned how to make pork, beef & venison Jerky.

 For those that didn't make it this year here a sampling of some of the good eats Ann and I had... Orlando SmoKing (Don) smoked cheeses, smoked ABTs and baked beans; Keith's maple bourbon glazed ham, breakfast sausages, Doug's smoked chicken, Coleslaw and whole smoked pig (thanks Jeremy for tasty injection-infusion); Jeremy's smoked ribs, and stuffed polenta; Dave's grilled shrimp, Rob's maple-bourbon salmon, Van's assorted nuts smoked by Keith; FlaSteve's smoked pork sandwiches hit the spot; Carol's ABTs, baked beans, breakfast sausage, oatmeal pancakes and pink lady apple pie; Charlotte's sweeten broccoli salad, fresh corn salsa dip and chips, steamed assorted veggies and to die for Oreo Cookie pie dessert, and all side dishes & desserts brought to the gathering by new friends of cornbread, really good rum cake, pies, macaroni salads, casseroles, salsa, dips, chips, and cocktails. We had so much food left over Keith rounded up at least 40 more campers to partake in the feast. They kept coming in waves of happy folks. I know there will be some new members out of that crowd.  

Thank you everyone & see you at next year's gathering!













IMG_0001.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






Ann with the fresh corn













IMG_0002.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






Making fresh breakfast sausage













IMG_0010.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






The washer and Cornhole competition was fierce.













IMG_0023.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






The pig coming out of the smoker.













IMG_0028.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






Doug & Jeremy pulling the pig.













IMG_0012.JPG



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






Time to feast!













Carly 2015-11-14_2015.jpg



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015






The night was over.


----------



## carol506

For those asking for the bean recipe, here it is. 

1 l diced bacon
1 b ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1 can baked beans (I used pork and beans)
1 can Lima beans, drained
1 can kidney beans, drained (I used black beans)
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp yellow mustard
2 tbsp molasses
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 cup ketchup

Çook bacon, beef and onion until meat browned and onion tender.  Drain. Mix rest of ingredients and add to meat, mix together.  Recipe calls for a 2 1/2 quart baking pan and to be baked at 350 for 45 minutes covered, uncover and bak 15 minutes.  Let sit to thicken.  Serves 12 or more. 

I used electric frying pan this time.  Works well.


Thanks again for the unbelievably good food and a special time making lots of new friends.


----------



## floridasteve

Thanks, Carol!  I can't wait to try it -- of course you know I won't use a frying pan or oven when I have a perfectly good smoker :grilling_smilie:


----------



## carol506

No smoker, no oven, no smoker had to make do with fry pan.  Bet beans are even better smoked


----------



## dougmays

Wow what a great weekend and the BEST South Florida Gathering yet! Food was amazing, newcomers and alumni alike all contributed to make this event amazing! The only complaint i have is to whatever jumped up and bit my tire on the interstate :/ But was able to swap out the tire, remove the fender and limp home safe. Now time for repairs, woohoo! 













20151115_204233.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015


















20151115_204250.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Special thanks to the ongoing support from our sponsors for their support each year! @TJohnson  with smokers and pellets! @Lisa B  with her vacuum  bags! And of course the reason for this forum and these gathering....@TulsaJeff  for this great books! You guys are always so charitable! 

I didnt get to many chances to take pictures but here are the ones i did capture. 

That's one way to haul a cow!













20151112_163015.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Thursday night's dinner....getting things started!













20151112_190906.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Blurry Carol













20151112_190916.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015


















20151112_190924.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Keith (@JckDanls 07) always photobombing!













20151112_190938.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015


















20151112_190946.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Don and his lunch date













20151113_085955.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






As previously stated, the ring toss and cornhole gaming was fierce! 













20151113_122425.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Keith's ham smoking!













20151113_122441.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Dinner is up!













20151113_190134.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015


















20151113_190159.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






Chef Jeramy's (@jarjarchef) Prep/Cook station













20151113_190211.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






The piggy getting a smoke bath. The butcher that my pig connection used removed the skin unfortunately so alot of the juices and meat in the midsection were not able to collect as i wanted. I'll make sure to be more clear on butchering next time!













20151114_142013.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015


















20151114_142016.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






My road and camping companion before....













20151112_144011.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






and after! Wiped out. 













20151115_194839.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 16, 2015






I hope everyone (new and old) come back next year! Now to start planning for next year :) Can't wait!!


----------



## ega-q

Had a great time and am looking forward to next year. Hoping work will be a bit more cooperative and I can spend Friday and Saturday there. Thank you all for being so welcoming, I don't have any pictures but I have lots of memories.

Semper Fi,

Scott


----------



## dougmays

EGA-Q said:


> Had a great time and am looking forward to next year. Hoping work will be a bit more cooperative and I can spend Friday and Saturday there. Thank you all for being so welcoming, I don't have any pictures but I have lots of memories.
> 
> Semper Fi,
> 
> Scott


It was great meeting you and your wife Scott! Your "black bean dish" was amazing and that was proven by how fast it disappeared haha


----------



## floridasteve

Had enough of the pork loin that I took over for lunches left over that I chopped up a pound for some chilli for tonight's dinner, with still enough chopped for another meal.  I'll be thinking of you all tonight as I'm eating :-)













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## floridasteve

Rob Huss posted on Facebook that he lost a knife during the "gathering."  If anyone found one, please let either Kieth or I know so we can pass the info on to Rob.


----------



## JckDanls 07

*YEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA*​
That's where I'll start...   :yahoo:



So we made it home with no problems Wed. morning ...  Doug...  Sorry to hear about your bad luck on the way home.. (pssstt...  get some good Maxxis tires) 

First I'm going to give a big *THANK YOU* to Jeff (TulsaJeff) for the forums...  If it weren't for these great forums none of this would be at all possible...  Also thanks for your cookbooks as I got one and I think the wife has taken it over already...  She says there is some great recipe's in it.... 

Todd @ A-maz-n Products...  as always you sent some great products you offer from your website ( http://www.amazenproducts.com/ ) so *THANK YOU* ...  We put some smokers to good use to make beef, pork, and venison jerky ...  I believe you should pick up some new business from it... 

Lisa @ vacuum sealers unlimited (  https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Smoking_Meat_Supplies.html ) ...  *THANKYOU* so much for donating vacuum bags...  We bag up some of the left over goodies to send home with members....


Doug...  "YOUR DA MAN" ...  Thanks for all the effort you put into the Gathering to make it a success...  Looking forward to next year already... 

A big thanks to everybody (not going to try and name you all) ... for participating and contributing your offerings to the great success of the 5th annual S. Fl. Gathering.... of coarse without y'all there would be no gathering...  so thanks again... 

It was great to see old friends and even better to meet new ones.... Carole,John... Dave,Valarie... Scott, Angie (Angie... we'll get you out of your shell more next year)...  Steve...  Wayne...  Barry...  and all their friends and family...  good to meet y'all .... and hope to see ya again next year...

Finally....  to anybody that sat on the fence and said they were undecided or didn't want to meet anybody from the internet.... I suggest you rethink it and join us next year...  


SO AGAIN I SAY....


*YEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA*​

PS.   Everybody keep an eye out for the 2016 Gathering...  I believe it will be posted this spring AFTER  the N. Fl. Gathering (which I also suggest everybody should attend as this one is GREAT as well) ...  Make reservations early so we can all get spots together instead of being spread out all over the campground (unless you prefer it that way) ....


----------



## smokin monkey

Sound like you Guys had a Great Time! Glad you all enjoyed it!


----------



## floridasteve

carol506 said:


> For those asking for the bean recipe, here it is.
> 
> 1 l diced bacon
> 1 b ground beef
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 can baked beans (I used pork and beans)
> 1 can Lima beans, drained
> 1 can kidney beans, drained (I used black beans)
> 1/2 cup BBQ sauce
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 2 tbsp yellow mustard
> 2 tbsp molasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp chili powder
> 1/2 cup ketchup
> 
> Çook bacon, beef and onion until meat browned and onion tender.  Drain. Mix rest of ingredients and add to meat, mix together.  Recipe calls for a 2 1/2 quart baking pan and to be baked at 350 for 45 minutes covered, uncover and bak 15 minutes.  Let sit to thicken.  Serves 12 or more.
> 
> I used electric frying pan this time.  Works well.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the unbelievably good food and a special time making lots of new friends.



Carol, when you say Lima Evans, do you mean green lima beans or dried Lima beans as in butter beans?  I bought both.


----------



## carol506

Steve, I use the small green limas.  Enjoy.


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry for the delay......













IMG_4457.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4458.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4459.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4460.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4462.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4463.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4464.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4465.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4466.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4467.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4470.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4471.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4472.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4473.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4475.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4476.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4478.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4479.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4480.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4483.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4485.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4487.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4488.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4489.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4490.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4491.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4493.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4494.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4495.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4496.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4498.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4505.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4510.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4513.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4515.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4516.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4517.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4520.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4522.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4525.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4527.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4529.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4530.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4531.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4533.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4534.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_4542.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07

Excellent pictures Jeramy...

After looking at them and seeing them playing washers it reminded me that y'all wanted the measurements for the boards...  I'll get them tomorrow and post em here for anybody that wants to build a set....


----------



## carol506

Great pictures, thanks Jeramy.


----------



## ega-q

Great pictures, and well worth the wait.


----------



## nimrod

Great pictures! We are still talking about what a great time we had this year.

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Ready for 2016!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm ready for N FL....


----------

